# Onkyo recall Notice



## tonyvdb

"We have discovered that some components used in a limited number of products manufactured between November 2011 and January 2012 do not comply with the high quality required for use in Onkyo products. As a result, these products may exhibit one of or both of the following phenomenon:

- When powering on the unit, the unit will turn on then turn off automatically

- Static Noise emitted from speakers at low volume level

(The above mentioned phenomenon are not safety related)

Affected Onkyo Models:

TX-8255 TX-8050 HT-RC360

TX-SR309 TX-NR609 TX-NR709 TX-NR809 TX-NR1009 TX-NR5009

(HT-R390) HT-S3400

(TX-NR609) HT-S7409 & HT-S8409

Please click on the following link for more information on whether your unit will require service support: Check Serial Number

Or,

You may also contact our Product Support Team at (800) 229-1687, select option 3, to speak with one of our Product Support Representatives to confirm that your product is part of this limited production lot in need of service.

If the serial number of your product is identified as possibly being impacted by either of the above issue(s), you will be provided with the opportunity to request a prepaid return label or if necessary; box, packing and prepaid return label. Your unit will ship to the ONKYO Service Center that will be providing the service support at no cost to you. Once repairs are completed your unit will be shipped back to you.

ONKYO is committed to delivering best in class performance, superior build quality and exceptional customer service. Your complete satisfaction is our number 1 priority.

We greatly appreciate your understanding and apologize for any inconvenience this issue may cause.

ONKYO USA Corporation

****This issue will be handled for Onkyo customers residing in one of the States of the United States (including the District of Columbia) or one of the Territories in Canada even if you are out of warranty.****"

Source: Onkyo USA 

Thanks to Shack member bobav for bringing this to our attention :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I just read about this on another Thread. I am honestly shocked as there has not been a single Post about these issues that I can remember here or AVS for that matter. I can only hope it is a small number of affected units.
J


----------



## tonyvdb

Its very good of Onkyo to do this including shipping for free. They will even supply a new box if you tossed out the original box.
This does seem to indicate that they want to fix the poor reputation they have with customer service in the past.


----------



## ALMFamily

Thank you for posting this Tony!


----------



## MikeBiker

It must be my lucky day. I entered my SN and got this message "Your receiver does not need this update."


----------



## ALMFamily

Same here Mike - hopefully everyone else we know gets the same message.


----------



## tcarcio

I checked mine also and got the "your reciever does not need this update" message also. I would have been a little upset if I had to send it back after just getting it all setup and running correctly now.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Looking at the Manufacturing Dates, I would guess this is going to affect the 3009 and 5009 more as they were released way after the lower series. The 609/709 have been out for around a year now and the 809/1009 came out not far after. The 3009/5009 were released in late October and I would guess that they would be most likely to be manufactured as replacements for the 409, 509, and 609 have already been announced and are soon to be released.
J


----------



## JBrax

I'm good…whew


----------



## needspeed52

Hello,
I checked mine and it says "We found your serial number, you are elligible for this receiver update program. I quess my 709 is defective, it has not exhibited any of this problems, but it is only two weeks old. I'm going to contact Onkyo at the number Tony posted to verify that it is indeed defective. This is not good!!!!
Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb

I suspect the turnaround wont be very long. Its better to fix it now than wait, only to find out they wont fix it later.


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> I suspect the turnaround wont be very long. Its better to fix it now than wait, only to find out they wont fix it later.


Tony, I just spoke to Onkyo Rep and he said that since I just purchased unit two weeks ago I need to return to Amazon and get a new one and check that serial # and go from there, I am really dissappointed, now I have to fight with Amazon to try and get them to pay for return shipping.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ugh, that sucks  Im sorry for that


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> Ugh, that sucks  Im sorry for that


Yes it does, I just spoke with Amazon rep and they issued a prepaid return shipping label and said they would ship a replacement ASAP, that's the good news, what if I get another defective unit? I was in the process of relocating my setup and almost ready to run a full Audessey calibration with new mic stand, even my wife is dissappointed, this truly does suck, I must keep a positive outlook, it could be worse, I could be defective!


----------



## tonyvdb

did you tell amazon check to make sure that they ship you a unit thats not in the recall? Its not going to be very many units given the time frame of only about two months.


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> did you tell amazon check to make sure that they ship you a unit thats not in the recall? Its not going to be very many units given the time frame of only about two months.


No Tony I did not, how would they know if it's in the recall? Do they have access to serial numbers?


----------



## tonyvdb

serial number will be on the box as well.


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> serial number will be on the box as well.


Thanks Tony, I will try to contact Amazon and get the serial number before they ship it and verify with the Onkyo USA site.


----------



## bobav

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks Tony, I will try to contact Amazon and get the serial number before they ship it and verify with the Onkyo USA site.


I would push onkyo on this rather than amazon they are making it to complicated unless you can be assured of a non drfective one


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Onkyo moving manufacturing of their AVR's from Japan to Malaysia has proven to be a disaster. It started with the late production run of the x05's and now there is not a single Onkyo/Integra SSP not made in Malaysia.

To me personally, the x09 Series was the last stand. Prior to finding this out, all initial reports spanning a year have been overwhelmingly positive. However, for Onkyo to issue a publicized Recall as opposed to a Silent Recall to me indicates that it must be a fairly large number of AVR's affected.

I truly am disappointed and frustrated as Onkyo knew full well that the IDE Cable Failure with the x08's that they were under a Microscope. The weird thing is there has not been many reports of the problems outlined in the Recall.

I think I am going to start recommending Insignia AVR's exclusively for now on... I really think Onkyo needs to move back manufacture to Japan. While their Profit Margin would take a hit, their Brand Perception is being slaughtered.


----------



## needspeed52

bobav said:


> I would push onkyo on this rather than amazon they are making it to complicated unless you can be assured of a non drfective one


bobav, I will contact Onkyo also, they should know the serial #'s of the units shipped to Amazon, maybe Onkyo will ship to me a unit with a non defective serial number. I will contact Onkyo USA now.


----------



## bobav

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Onkyo moving manufacturing of their AVR's from Japan to Malaysia has proven to be a disaster. It started with the late production run of the x05's and now there is not a single Onkyo/Integra SSP not made in Malaysia.
> 
> To me personally, the x09 Series was the last stand. Prior to finding this out, all initial reports spanning a year have been overwhelmingly positive. However, for Onkyo to issue a publicized Recall as opposed to a Silent Recall to me indicates that it must be a fairly large number of AVR's affected.
> 
> I truly am disappointed and frustrated as Onkyo knew full well that the IDE Cable Failure with the x08's that they were under a Microscope. The weird thing is there has not been many reports of the problems outlined in the Recall.
> 
> I think I am going to start recommending Insignia AVR's exclusively for now on... I really think Onkyo needs to move back manufacture to Japan. While their Profit Margin would take a hit, their Brand Perception is being slaughtered.


Wow insigna good greif. You know at least thet acknowledged the probllem and are doing something about. Withe todays social media it would be hard to be silent. At least it came from Onkyo. I am not defending them just there are all kinds of business in todays economy issuing recalls. In the states it even happened to Babby Formula. Based on the size of onkyo and the amount of electronics they sell and the usual uproar on the forms I get the feeling that this issue is rather small (unless you have one of the units) or the initial complaints are just the tip of the iceberg. Yes two years in a row not good PR and I think especially on the upper end not as much activity on the forms especially on the 3009/5009 I think fallout from the 0008 disaster. Not good business and hopefully they will get their act together either amply increase theyre quality control. Change the buyer of Parts or go back to Japan as you suggested. Or both. They still make a great product when it works a great bang for the buck as I stated above. Dennon had issues with the $3000.00 4810ci Epson had a bulb disaster with the projector lamps a couple of years ago. and so on and on and on. Seems today that is the nature of business in the ce field. Rushing new technology out to fast and untested. Look at all the firmware updates from everyone to correct issues let alone studio emphasis on BD live causing many of those updates . Sorry for the rant. But we keep spending the money imagine if we boycotted some of these companies for a year till they got their act together. Wow.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Perhaps some context might be in order. I have recommended Onkyo hundreds of times and have owned 5 or 6 Onkyo AVR's over the years with my past 4 being Onkyo. With the x08 IDE Cable, it was the fault of a Subcontractor. Much like in China, these Subcontractors often substitute different Parts than what is specified by the Customer.

And while Recalls happen in many different areas, it is relatively rare with AVR's. I know Denon had/has an issue with the Network Cards in their xx10 Series, but it has not resulted in a Recall. And as for technology, the HDMI Spec remains unchanged from the x08 Series and much of HDMI 1.4 has to do with 3D Capability.
Regardless, I do not think 2 consecutive AVR Series has been subject to a Recall.

The AVR is the Brain and in most cases the Heart of ones HT. After being without my Onkyo TX-NR3007 from May until it was finally replaced with a TX-NR3008, I can definitely say it is a major inconvenience to be without your AVR. Mind you, I had a backup Marantz Reference SR-19EX (Pre HDMI) Receiver so I was not completely out of the water.

It is just with AVR's and System Recommendations being 2 of the Subforums I Moderate the most, I really try to provide the best possible advice. When a Company whose wares I have recommended countless times again develops a problem which necessitates the sending off the AVR 2 Series in a row, how could I not be reticient in recommending them? As with all other AV Manufacturers, we have no financial interests. Nor do we even have a Storefront. This allows us to truly be an advocate for our Members. The Consumer. Also, the Insignia remark was a tongue in cheek remark.
All the best,
J


----------



## ALMFamily

All,

I must admit that I was a bit relieved to see the "you are not affected" message. However, after playing MMORPG games for a number of years, I guess I have become numb to the releasing of a product that requires re-work or an interruption / inconvenience to the customer.

The fact remains that the unit I have (the 809) is still a great unit and I much appreciate everyone's input that helped me to purchase it. But, I would be foolish in the extreme to ignore the fact that 2 models in a row from Onkyo have needed a recall when I am in the market for a new AVR - as all of us poor HTS fanatics are wont to do with regularity. 

I am certain Onkyo will make all the necessary steps to correct this issue. But, as JJ has alluded to, any recommendation of an Onkyo AVR from this point forward should be joined at the hip with a mention of this strike against what several felt was the current leader in this market.

Joe


----------



## TypeA

Sony and HP could learn a thing or two, this is very aggressive solution that says a lot about a company's character. :clap: Onkyo, :clap:.


----------



## needspeed52

ALMFamily said:


> All,
> 
> I must admit that I was a bit relieved to see the "you are not affected" message. However, after playing MMORPG games for a number of years, I guess I have become numb to the releasing of a product that requires re-work or an interruption / inconvenience to the customer.
> 
> The fact remains that the unit I have (the 809) is still a great unit and I much appreciate everyone's input that helped me to purchase it. But, I would be foolish in the extreme to ignore the fact that 2 models in a row from Onkyo have needed a recall when I am in the market for a new AVR - as all of us poor HTS fanatics are wont to do with regularity.
> 
> I am certain Onkyo will make all the necessary steps to correct this issue. But, as JJ has alluded to, any recommendation of an Onkyo AVR from this point forward should be joined at the hip with a mention of this strike against what several felt was the current leader in this market.
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe, how you doing Brother? Amazon is shipping my new 709 tomorrow before I even return the defective recall serial number AVR, I would rather have Onkyo fix the problem, they said that I had to return it to the dealer I bought it from since it was only two weeks old, at least I would have a non defective unit if they fixed it. I have a call into Amazon waiting on the request of the new unit's serial number so I can cross reference it before they ship, I don't think I could deal with another bad SN. Contacted Onkyo, still waiting for them to respond. Good talking with you my friend, regards to you and your family.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I do not think Onkyo was being aggressively pro consumer by issuing the Recall. Rather, I think it would be the last thing they would want to do after the IDE Cable issue. And this is saying nothing of the costs involved with Shipping and Repair.

Hopefully, it is a relatively small number involved. However, Recalls are not usually done unless it is a last resort. The last thing a new owner (or any owner for that matter) wants to do is disconnect their HT, box it up, and ship off a heavy package.

I remain a big fan of Onkyo. However, this was the last thing Onkyo needed. Thankfully, this should not affect a huge number of Owners as it was only 3 Months and was at the end of the 509/609/709/ Production Run and the 3009 and 5009 are sold in far fewer numbers.
J


----------



## D Bone

Well I got lucky, as my 709 is a September build. This is my 1st Onkyo, and I bought it even though I read about quality control issues. I like the looks, interface and of course the performance, but I have to admit, that if I were buying right now, I would be looking at another Yamaha.


----------



## bobav

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Perhaps some context might be in order. I have recommended Onkyo hundreds of times and have owned 5 or 6 Onkyo AVR's over the years with my past 4 being Onkyo. With the x08 IDE Cable, it was the fault of a Subcontractor. Much like in China, these Subcontractors often substitute different Parts than what is specified by the Customer.
> 
> And while Recalls happen in many different areas, it is relatively rare with AVR's. I know Denon had/has an issue with the Network Cards in their xx10 Series, but it has not resulted in a Recall. And as for technology, the HDMI Spec remains unchanged from the x08 Series and much of HDMI 1.4 has to do with 3D Capability.
> Regardless, I do not think 2 consecutive AVR Series has been subject to a Recall.
> 
> The AVR is the Brain and in most cases the Heart of ones HT. After being without my Onkyo TX-NR3007 from May until it was finally replaced with a TX-NR3008, I can definitely say it is a major inconvenience to be without your AVR. Mind you, I had a backup Marantz Reference SR-19EX (Pre HDMI) Receiver so I was not completely out of the water.
> 
> It is just with AVR's and System Recommendations being 2 of the Subforums I Moderate the most, I really try to provide the best possible advice. When a Company whose wares I have recommended countless times again develops a problem which necessitates the sending off the AVR 2 Series in a row, how could I not be reticient in recommending them? As with all other AV Manufacturers, we have no financial interests. Nor do we even have a Storefront. This allows us to truly be an advocate for our Members. The Consumer. Also, the Insignia remark was a tongue in cheek remark.
> All the best,
> J


JJ:

My wow innsignia was also a tounge in cheek comeback to your tounge in cheek. LOL

Yes I would agree with you 100% on your feelings about reccomending onkyo to members in the future. I also might feel differently about mine if tommorow it showed signs of the stated issues and I had to be without it for a while. Still despite all the issues the past few years after my 5007 which needed a new hdmi board after one month of owner ship than later a 5008 with no issues I tried a Pioneer elite for a while and than went back to the onkyos. They definately need to get their act together


----------



## spurdarren

Every company seems to have its issues at one time or another. It is how the issues are handled that really matters. I have had 2 Onkyo's and I havent had an issue with either of them.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Right on mi amigo. I figured you understood my Insignia line, but wanted to make it clear to others. I am going to see how many are affected by this before advising against Onkyo. It was just after following the x09 Series across multiple platforms for any signs of trouble over the past year or so, this announcement hit me like a ton of bricks and my reaction showed it.


----------



## TypeA

Jungle Jack said:


> The last thing a new owner (or any owner for that matter) wants to do is disconnect their HT, box it up, and ship off a heavy package.


I disagree, the last thing an owner wants is to ship and repair on their own dime.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Semantically speaking, I suppose you are correct.


----------



## ozar

Unfortunately, my new model 809 is one of the affected units so I'm going to go ahead and send it in even though it is not currently having the issues described. I'm just hoping that Onkyo covers any damages or loss of the product during shipping to and from their service center. In addition, it would be nice if they'd put a check for about $100 made out to me in the box when it's returned due to the inconvenience caused by their lack of quality control. My best guess is that the only part of any of the above that will happen is that I'll send the unit in for servicing. 

This is my second Onkyo, and there have ended up being problems with both of them within a couple of months of purchase, so this is very likely to be my last.


----------



## TypeA

Jungle Jack said:


> Semantically speaking, I suppose you are correct.



So which was the 'semantics' in my personal experience?

When I was informed the repair bill for my defective DV-6000 laptop would be $300 out of my pocket, despite being just a year old?

Or was it when I was told I could apply for $15 in compensation, courtesy of the _ class-action lawsuit _ Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. lost?

Making the customer pay for his own repairs can hardly be considered 'semantics.' As much as this recall has somehow shaken your faith in Onkyo, perhaps even to the point of no longer recommending them, hopefully it has served to do the opposite for most others consumers.


----------



## Jungle Jack

We are talking about the last thing a new owner wanting to do is immediately ship off a recently purchased AVR. You retort that the only thing that makes it worse is to send it in on their own dime even though I did not mention the method of payment for shipping. I am not sure what a Notebook has to do with Onkyo issuing Recalls on 2 consecutive Series of AVR's.
I do not know in what world where a Consumer would feel better about a Company when they need to send in their AVR in for Service after only a few weeks or months.


----------



## TypeA

Its called ownership of the problem and it should never be taken for granted.


----------



## Jungle Jack

There is a 2 Year Warranty to cover problems should they arise to take any ownership of faults. Somehow, it seems what I am trying to get across is being missed. After the Serial Cable issue with the x08 Series, unless there is a fairly serious issue with the AVR's built between November and January for them not to issue a Silent Recall. Onkyo's QC and reputation has been under a great deal of scrutiny of late. From a PR standpoint, the last thing Onkyo would want to do is issue a Public Recall.

At this juncture, the Part or Parts that are defective have not been made public. As I wrote in an earlier Post, I would imagine this primarily affects the upper level x09 Series as the Models were released from the bottom to the top with the 3009/5009 just being released in late October. Already the 509 and 609 have replacement Models announced so it would be hard to imagine that many of these were being built between November and January.

Moreover, as Sony learned with the myriad Class Action Lawsuits over their SXRD RPTV's, being proactive is the best way to avoid them. Regardless, I cannot honestly remember 2 consecutive Series of AVR's being recalled ever. How can this not at least be cause for concern? I remain a big fan of Onkyo, but to think that Owners feel better that their newly acquired AVR needs to be disconnected, boxed up, shipped and be without their HT for best case 1 Week (and the Stars must truly align for this to be the case) because Onkyo is taking ownership of the problem is certainly not how I would feel.


----------



## ALMFamily

needspeed52 said:


> Hey Joe, how you doing Brother? Amazon is shipping my new 709 tomorrow before I even return the defective recall serial number AVR, I would rather have Onkyo fix the problem, they said that I had to return it to the dealer I bought it from since it was only two weeks old, at least I would have a non defective unit if they fixed it. I have a call into Amazon waiting on the request of the new unit's serial number so I can cross reference it before they ship, I don't think I could deal with another bad SN. Contacted Onkyo, still waiting for them to respond. Good talking with you my friend, regards to you and your family.
> Jeff


Sorry to hear about your unit Jeff - hope the new one checks out OK. And, right back at ya mate! 

As far as the current discussion, it is true that Onkyo has done the right thing by paying for all shipping and I laud them for that. If this was a first occurence or had been several models between issues, I would write it off as a simple mistake and move on if my unit were affected.

However, that does not detract from the simple fact that they have gaffed in 2 successive models (as Jack has pointed out) with issues that it would seem could be cured by better QC. It is this reason and this reason alone that will make me more cautious of future Onkyo purchases - and I am hoping Onkyo realizes this is this case and will again do the right thing and implement measures to ensure the next model(s) are given stricter QC measures. 

You both have made good points. It is nice to pay the shipping costs. And, being without the heart and soul of my system for a couple of weeks is rather disconcerting and covering the shipping cost to make the repair does not alleviate that. One thing I have not seen mentioned - how will they compensate for my loss of trust in the unit they are sending me back? As with anything once you have been burned, earning that trust back is not an easy task.


----------



## tonyvdb

I guess the flip side to this is that if you get several years of good use out of it after the repair then its not a big deal any more. Keep in mind that they are more and more like a computer and most computers last only a few years now because there is so much complexity in them now.


----------



## ALMFamily

tonyvdb said:


> I guess the flip side to this is that if you get several years of good use out of it after the repair then its not a big deal any more. *Keep in mind that they are more and more like a computer and most computers last only a few years now because there is so much complexity in them now.*


Another excellent point!!

True, Tony, but it will be touch and go that first year or so wondering if something else was missed - that's where that trust issue I mentioned really rears it's ugly head. That said, I still believe they are great units and I am thoroughly pleased with mine.


----------



## tonyvdb

Its like buying a car, you never know if you have a lemon or not till after the warrentee expires. My 805 is still going strong after 5 years not one issue other than having to upgrade the firmware and that was not easy given it only worked through the Com port on the back and many many people bricked their unit because they did not follow the upgrade instructions to the letter.


----------



## needspeed52

ALMFamily said:


> Sorry to hear about your unit Jeff - hope the new one checks out OK. And, right back at ya mate!
> 
> As far as the current discussion, it is true that Onkyo has done the right thing by paying for all shipping and I laud them for that. If this was a first occurence or had been several models between issues, I would write it off as a simple mistake and move on if my unit were affected.
> 
> However, that does not detract from the simple fact that they have gaffed in 2 successive models (as Jack has pointed out) with issues that it would seem could be cured by better QC. It is this reason and this reason alone that will make me more cautious of future Onkyo purchases - and I am hoping Onkyo realizes this is this case and will again do the right thing and implement measures to ensure the next model(s) are given stricter QC measures.
> 
> You both have made good points. It is nice to pay the shipping costs. And, being without the heart and soul of my system for a couple of weeks is rather disconcerting and covering the shipping cost to make the repair does not alleviate that. One thing I have not seen mentioned - how will they compensate for my loss of trust in the unit they are sending me back? As with anything once you have been burned, earning that trust back is not an easy task.



Thanks Joe for the reply. I am pretty much thinking the new replacement 709 is going to have the SN recall also, if so I will demand that Onkyo USA send me a new 709 or upgrade to the 809. My Onkyo 702 is back in service in my setup, performing without any issues for seven years, I put a lot of stock in Onkyo, now that this is happening I don't think I can trust their QC protocol. This recall is just one facet of the problem, what other down the road defects will manifest itself in the long haul? If this serial number recall could slip through the QC parameters of their facility what others have they missed. Do you have any idea how they became aware of this anomaly, was it so many units being sent in for service or they were aware of this and decided to wait until the 2011 model run has ended. Sorry for the ranting, I am just leary and dissappointed at this stage, in two days the new unit will be here, to be honest I am not expecting a different result with the replacement, I can't help being so discouraged at this point. Thanks for listening my friend.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## bobav

The more I read about this issue and see all the trouble members on this and other threads are going thru because of the careless quality control of onkyo the more disgruntled I get. Although I have a 3009 not involved yet I now have to worry what if anything else will rear its ugly head from these units in the future. 
You would think onkyo might do something for owners like offer the audessey pro up grade as they did on the europe versions of the 3009/5009 . as they must have the capability but theyre greed in the us of trying to set the integras apart from the onkyos is obvious. Interesting that at this point the similar integras are not part of this problem. Either a timing factor in production or there really is a quality difference between the two which I find unlikely. As prior to the 3009 I had a 40.3 and a 50.3 before I switched. I went to the 3009 instead of a 70.,3 or 80,3 as I could not see or feel or hear any kind of a quality difference so I tried to save a few bucks. Just my .02 I just wait and hold my breath.


----------



## needspeed52

bobav said:


> The more I read about this issue and see all the trouble members on this and other threads are going thru because of the careless quality control of onkyo the more disgruntled I get. Although I have a 3009 not involved yet I now have to worry what if anything else will rear its ugly head from these units in the future.
> You would think onkyo might do something for owners like offer the audessey pro up grade as they did on the europe versions of the 3009/5009 . as they must have the capability but theyre greed in the us of trying to set the integras apart from the onkyos is obvious. Interesting that at this point the similar integras are not part of this problem. Either a timing factor in production or there really is a quality difference between the two which I find unlikely. As prior to the 3009 I had a 40.3 and a 50.3 before I switched. I went to the 3009 instead of a 70.,3 or 80,3 as I could not see or feel or hear any kind of a quality difference so I tried to save a few bucks. Just my .02 I just wait and hold my breath.


I hear you BRO......


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I know I personally took this news pretty badly. Mostly. as I spent untold hours scouring all manner of AV Forums looking for problems with the x09 Series before feeling comfortable recommending them. As the Recall occurred at pretty much the end of the production run, it utterly baffles me. Most issues like this manifest in the earlier production Models. 

I again think Onkyo needs to seriously consider moving production back to Japan. That or switching to another Plant and or Subcontractor for Parts. The Serial/IDE Cable was attributed to Subcontractors as well in the x08 Series. As a fan of Onkyo, this really has shaken my faith in them. Last year, I wrote that after what happened with the x08's that they had little margin for error. Unfortunately, it seems it happened again. I still cannot believe it has happened so late in production.


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I know I personally took this news pretty badly. Mostly. as I spent untold hours scouring all manner of AV Forums looking for problems with the x09 Series before feeling comfortable recommending them. As the Recall occurred at pretty much the end of the production run, it utterly baffles me. Most issues like this manifest in the earlier production Models.
> 
> I again think Onkyo needs to seriously consider moving production back to Japan. That or switching to another Plant and or Subcontractor for Parts. The Serial/IDE Cable was attributed to Subcontractors as well in the x08 Series. As a fan of Onkyo, this really has shaken my faith in them. Last year, I wrote that after what happened with the x08's that they had little margin for error. Unfortunately, it seems it happened again. I still cannot believe it has happened so late in production.


Hey Jack, I am in awe about this, as you say this happening so late in the production run, I held out this long just for that particular reason, I waited for the 2012 models to purchase my unit and when I punched in the SN and saw the results I was actually stunned. At the other forums I just thought they were a bunch of Onkyo bashers, I neglected to digest the amount of documented failures, could all these people be lying, I think not! What is the chance that my replacement unit will not make the recall list, I am sorry for the negativity but if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, you know the rest! Thanks Jack.
Disgruntely yours, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Jeff,
I am going to call a person I know at Onkyo USA in New Jersey on Monday to get a better idea of how many AVR's are affected. It really could be a low number. Hopefully.

I apologize to Type A for being so negative about this situation as I should know the full deal before being so negative about this. I was just so shocked that I did not hold back my disappointment and worse was somewhat cynical about the situation. It is just I felt so positive about the x09's and spent so much time reading Owner Feedback that never in my wildest dreams did I think there would be any need for a Recall on them. I still think Onkyo hit it out of the park with Models like the 709. I just need to find out what is causing the Recall and the approximate number affected.


----------



## ho8569hk

Thanks for sharing


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> I am going to call a person I know at Onkyo USA in New Jersey on Monday to get a better idea of how many AVR's are affected. It really could be a low number. Hopefully.
> 
> I apologize to Type A for being so negative about this situation as I should know the full deal before being so negative about this. I was just so shocked that I did not hold back my disappointment and worse was somewhat cynical about the situation. It is just I felt so positive about the x09's and spent so much time reading Owner Feedback that never in my wildest dreams did I think there would be any need for a Recall on them. I still think Onkyo hit it out of the park with Models like the 709. I just need to find out what is causing the Recall and the approximate number affected.


Jack, I really appreciate your concern and effort to get to the cause of this recall, it would give me some closure to this situation to actually know how many units and the extent of the recall malady. I would like to also know if there is more than the posted symtoms beyond the obvious Onkyo USA has shared. I share your disappointment and cynicism and must admit I am not optimistic at this point. I have been searching the internet for alternate choices to an Onkyo AVR, my decision was written in stone to purchase Onkyo due to the fact that my 702 has performed flawlessly for seven years. I thank you my friend for your efforts in seeking the truth which I believe Onkyo is avoiding. I look forward to your findings.
Best Regards, Jeff


----------



## ozar

As noted in post #34 above, my 809 is one of those that will be sent in for servicing as per the point of the recall. :hissyfit:

If any of you happen to know, I'm wondering if the service center goes ahead and implements all known upgrades/fixes to bring a receiver fully up to date while they have it in hand, or do they only apply the fix indicated in the recall notice?

It would be nice to know that my almost new receiver will be returned free of any and all known defects or issues. This of course is assuming that they do return the exact receiver that was sent in.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> As noted in post #34 above, my 809 is one of those that will be sent in for servicing as per the point of the recall. :hissyfit:
> 
> If any of you happen to know, I'm wondering if the service center goes ahead and implements all known upgrades/fixes to bring a receiver fully up to date while they have it in hand, or do they only apply the fix indicated in the recall notice?
> 
> It would be nice to know that my almost new receiver will be returned free of any and all known defects or issues. This of course is assuming that they do return the exact receiver that was sent in.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


Ozar, depending on the amount of recalls (I'm assuming quite a lot) Onkyo will address only the recall issues, I truly believe there are other issues Onkyo is not disclosing, if such a major defect such as power on and off with static emitted through speakers can get through their QC protocol, I just wonder what other component failures are lurking that have been overlooked such as sub contracted build parts and the facilities with whom Onkyo is associated with. This recall is their first admission to I belive a ripple effect of problems that are in my opinion inevitable.
Jeff


----------



## tcarcio

Well I haven't said much on the subject but I think when you put as much into a reciever as Onkyo has for the money you are bound to have problems that get by QC. This new problem might not occur until the reciever heats up and so it might get by QC but that is not an excuse. I just think that as long as they take care of the problem then I am not going to disregard them as a choice. It is not something I like to see but I really would like to know how many units have the problem compared to how many are sold. This could just be a drop in the bucket compared to the amount of units sold. Just my 2 cents........:huh:


----------



## ozar

In my case, I've emailed One Call (purchased through their store front on Amazon) to see if they will allow me to upgrade this receiver to another brand through them rather than having to deal with Onkyo for an undetermined amount of time. The receiver was received with the supposedly defective parts in place, so hopefully they will be willing to work with me on this, especially since the recall came out right after I received the defective unit.

If they will do that, I'm exchanging it for a Yamaha, or Denon unit.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> In my case, I've emailed One Call (purchased through their store front on Amazon) to see if they will allow me to upgrade this receiver to another brand through them rather than having to deal with Onkyo for an undetermined amount of time. The receiver was received with the supposedly defective parts in place, so hopefully they will be willing to work with me on this, especially since the recall came out right after I received the defective unit.
> 
> If they will do that, I'm exchanging it for a Yamaha, or Denon unit.


Ozar, How long ago did you purchase from Onecall on Amazon store front, I purchased mine from Amazon on 
03/10/12 and the serial number was one that had the recall, Onkyo informed me to return to Amazon for replacement, they would not take it (Onkyo) for the recall because it was within the thirty day return window. I told this to Amazon and they sent a replacement same day, I should get it Monday the 27th. Amazon also prepaid the return and were willing to offer a full refund, I opted for replacement, if the new unit has a recall SN I will definitely look at something else. If yours was purchased very recent Onkyo will suggest you return to place of purchase. I wonder if they will sell these returns as open box or return to Onkyo.
Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb

I really think you guys are over exaggerating this issue. Stick with the Onkyo as its still far better than any other brand for the money. You wont get anything nearly as good for what you spent. Yamahas YAPO is not nearly as good as Audyssey and to get a Denon with Multi EQ XT you will have to step up much higher in the line up Plus you wont get a receiver with THX certification and the nice processing modes that come with it.


----------



## JDEaston

tcarcio said:


> Well I haven't said much on the subject but I think when you put as much into a reciever as Onkyo has for the money you are bound to have problems that get by QC.


Those are my thoughts exactly, just like anything else, you get what you pay for in terms of build quality. If a major manufacturer is able to offer the same or more features for 1/3 the cost of other major brands nine times out of ten its going to he because they are using cheaper parts. There comes a point where cost of parts will exceed the overall value you get from the increased quality, but it seems Onkyo has been using parts just below the 'happy medium' in an attempt to boost sales and turn a profit. Which this has worked out great for them in terms of feature sets, while retaining excelent sound quality, though they have taken a major hit in reliability. 

They probably won't even take a hit in sales, due to the fact that the average consumer doesn't extensively research what they are buying and choose their equipment based on popularity and features/cost. It's a great marketing strategy in the scheme of things, as long as they don't ruin their reputation in the meantime. 

As a kid I was a huge fan of Onkyo, my uncle had a 901 and I fell in love with it. I was still in high school so at the time I couldn't afford their products, so I went with sony, due to their features/cost ratio. The Sony is the only avr I have ever had a failure with. 

At the time Onkyo was just as expensive as the other top brands, while offering similar feature sets, but their build quality and sound quality was the best. I always said I would buy Onkyo when I got old enough to afford it. But now that I am, and am able to buy what I want, I wont buy Onkyo. If they ever resolve their quality control I'm sure ill eventually own an Onkyo, but for now, I am a pround owner of a Yamaha.


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> I really think you guys are over exaggerating this issue. Stick with the Onkyo as its still far better than any other brand for the money. You wont get anything nearly as good for what you spent. Yamahas YAPO is not nearly as good as Audyssey and to get a Denon with Multi EQ XT you will have to step up much higher in the line up Plus you wont get a receiver with THX certification and the nice processing modes that come with it.


I hear you Tony, I just don't want to sit here with an Onkyo with THX certification, nice processing and Audyssey EQ XT holding my breath everytime I power up the unit!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb

Nah, I higly doubt anything will go wrong. I worry more about my van not running or breaking down far more than a receiver failing on me. usually if it works for a year without issues you wont have any.


----------



## TypeA

Thanks but absolutely no need to apologize Jack, we just happen to have a different perspective on this recall. Look forward to an update after talking with your Onkyo buddy


----------



## ALMFamily

So, last night, I am watching The Incredible Hulk and all of a sudden, the AVR shuts off. I am seriously hoping I inadvertantly hit the power button while the remote was in my lap, but I must admit I am feeling a bit uneasy even though my SN is supposed one of those unaffected. Suffic to say, I will me watching my unit VERY closely.......


----------



## D Bone

My 709 is also unaffected, but after the latest FW update, I had an issue where set up/home would not display, but only on the DTV HDMI input. They displayed on all other HDMIs just fine. After I turned off everything and let it sit for a couple of minutes, everything returned to normal.................Not a big issue I know, but since I cringe every time I fire my system up that today will be the day my HMDIs fail, it's not very confidence inspiring.


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> Ozar, How long ago did you purchase from Onecall on Amazon store front


Mine was delivered on Feb 16th, so the 30 day return window has expired. Hoping they will allow a return anyway since it is clear they sold a product with an existing defect. If One Call says no, I might try going directly through Amazon since the order was placed on their website.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> I really think you guys are over exaggerating this issue. Stick with the Onkyo as its still far better than any other brand for the money. You wont get anything nearly as good for what you spent. Yamahas YAPO is not nearly as good as Audyssey and to get a Denon with Multi EQ XT you will have to step up much higher in the line up Plus you wont get a receiver with THX certification and the nice processing modes that come with it.


I've been thinking the same thing as I've followed this thread. Having a 809 that is not on the list I'm obviously not as frustrated as the rest of you. Not one single issue has even been experienced by any of us Onkyo owners. Now in the event our AVR's start billowing smoke and shooting flames we will march the streets with our torches and pitchforks.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> I've been thinking the same thing as I've followed this thread. Having a 809 that is not on the list I'm obviously not as frustrated as the rest of you. Not one single issue has even been experienced by any of us Onkyo owners. *Now in the event our AVR's start billowing smoke and shooting flames we will march the streets with our torches and pitchforks.  *


Thanks for my giggle for the day!


----------



## JBrax




----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
It is interesting, we really seem to be discussing this Recall more than other AV Forums. More interesting still is that we have yet to have many reports of folks having issues with their x09 Series including those whose S/N falls under the Recall. I truly am curious to find out what the necessary fix is to this problem.

I hope to know far more about this tomorrow and will report back any information I might find. So much of my disappointment about this lies with just how precarious position Onkyo was after what happened with the Serial Cable in some of the x08's. In truth, before having to send in my TX-NR3007, I had never had an AVR fail on me. I did grenade an AVR-4800 when I was a teenager due to stupidity, but the 3007 still remains the only failure over literally half of my life.

Unfortunately, HDMI Board Failures were not exactly an esoteric failure with the x07 Series and in truth the x05, and x06 Series. Ironically, the x08 Series has been far better about HDMI Boards as Onkyo did redesign them. In that sense, I feel better about having an x08 where worst case the issue was literally a couple Dollar Cable that many were able to DIY Repair as opposed to being more concerned about an HDMI Board which costs close to $1000 at least with the 3000/5000 Series. That is when considering post Warranty concerns.

I am just not sure what would cause distortion in certain channels and the AVR turning off. All I can say is if I were Onkyo, I would be very demanding of the Subcontractors who are responsible for Parts and Manufacture. I am also glad that I now have 3 AVR's (3008, Sherwood/Newcastle R972, and Marantz Reference SR-19EX) as I simply cannot bear being without my HT. When my 3007 was in the shop from May until finally being replaced in early July with a brand new 3008, I only had my pre HDMI SR-19. While not ideal, at least I could have my HT running. Now with the 972, I have a true backup.
Cheers,
J


----------



## needspeed52

TypeA said:


> Thanks but absolutely no need to apologize Jack, we just happen to have a different perspective on this recall. Look forward to an update after talking with your Onkyo buddy


LIKEWISE Ty.....


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> Nah, I higly doubt anything will go wrong. I worry more about my van not running or breaking down far more than a receiver failing on me. usually if it works for a year without issues you wont have any.


Thanks for the encouragement Tony, I only had mine a week and back for a replacement, I hope the unit arriving tomorrow will not have a recall SN and can tell you in a year that all is well. Speaking of vans I had 93 Dodge Caravan mint with 38,000 original miles, tranny blew just recently, so yeah I'm a little worried.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for my giggle for the day!


Joe, I bet you won't be giggling if or when your 809 inadvertely shuts down again my friend.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Mine was delivered on Feb 16th, so the 30 day return window has expired. Hoping they will allow a return anyway since it is clear they sold a product with an existing defect. If One Call says no, I might try going directly through Amazon since the order was placed on their website.


Zar, Amazon in my experiences with them have had stellar customer service, I would do a chat session and explain you bought at their store front and you were informed by Onkyo that your 709 has been recalled due to a defected unit with matching SN, I believe they will be sympathetic to your request, or you can send it to Onkyo Service center, at least hopefully your unit will be fixed.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It is interesting, we really seem to be discussing this Recall more than other AV Forums. More interesting still is that we have yet to have many reports of folks having issues with their x09 Series including those whose S/N falls under the Recall. I truly am curious to find out what the necessary fix is to this problem.
> 
> I hope to know far more about this tomorrow and will report back any information I might find. So much of my disappointment about this lies with just how precarious position Onkyo was after what happened with the Serial Cable in some of the x08's. In truth, before having to send in my TX-NR3007, I had never had an AVR fail on me. I did grenade an AVR-4800 when I was a teenager due to stupidity, but the 3007 still remains the only failure over literally half of my life.
> 
> Unfortunately, HDMI Board Failures were not exactly an esoteric failure with the x07 Series and in truth the x05, and x06 Series. Ironically, the x08 Series has been far better about HDMI Boards as Onkyo did redesign them. In that sense, I feel better about having an x08 where worst case the issue was literally a couple Dollar Cable that many were able to DIY Repair as opposed to being more concerned about an HDMI Board which costs close to $1000 at least with the 3000/5000 Series. That is when considering post Warranty concerns.
> 
> I am just not sure what would cause distortion in certain channels and the AVR turning off. All I can say is if I were Onkyo, I would be very demanding of the Subcontractors who are responsible for Parts and Manufacture. I am also glad that I now have 3 AVR's (3008, Sherwood/Newcastle R972, and Marantz Reference SR-19EX) as I simply cannot bear being without my HT. When my 3007 was in the shop from May until finally being replaced in early July with a brand new 3008, I only had my pre HDMI SR-19. While not ideal, at least I could have my HT running. Now with the 972, I have a true backup.
> Cheers,
> J


Hey Jack, AC4L has a new 972 with three year warranty for $599, what's your take on this?
Jeff


----------



## ozar

OneCall has replied regarding an exchange of my new 809 for another brand:

OneCall email reply:


> The recall is for a potential issue. Not all units in the recall will have the problem. If your receiver is doing one or both of these things: When powering on the unit, the unit will turn on then turn off automatically -or-Static Noise emitted from speakers at low volume level it needs to be fixed. Since you have all the packaging, we will be happy to take it back if it's exhibiting the above issues. Let us know!


As noted earlier, my unit is not currently showing symptoms of the issue that resulted in the recall, but it is one of those units in the list of serial numbers affected. Now that word is out that those particular units have a potential problem and need servicing, I'm reluctant to hang onto it thinking that it could start failing at any time, or right after the warranty has expired.

Shipping off a new receiver for an undetermined amount of time for servicing isn't a very inspiring option either, so after having problems with my previous Onkyo unit only a few months after purchase, I'm still working with OneCall requesting an exchange for a different brand. I've now lost confidence in Onkyo so won't be purchasing their products again.

We'll see how it all goes...


----------



## bobav

ALMFamily said:


> So, last night, I am watching The Incredible Hulk and all of a sudden, the AVR shuts off. I am seriously hoping I inadvertantly hit the power button while the remote was in my lap, but I must admit I am feeling a bit uneasy even though my SN is supposed one of those unaffected. Suffic to say, I will me watching my unit VERY closely.......


This is an occasional issue I had with my prior 40.3 50.3 and currently 3009. Every once in a while they just shut down. Just off not any other thing appears wrong checked all connections etc. Turns right back on and can go weeks before it happens again. My dealer claimed that the HDMI control on can cause some issues but I continued to use it as it is very convienent and the issue is rare. No with the recall and other issues in the past I have developed a concer and discomfort with this unit. Mine is not under the recall program still my confidence in Onkyo is not as strong as it used to be. I have started to respect JJ's feelings on reccomending Onkyo to friends aquaintances and form members untill Onkyo can prove they get theyre act together. I am planning to discuss this with my dealer and Onkyo in the comming days myself. The only issue I ever had with an Onkyo product was in its first month a prior 5007 HDMI board had a bad capacitor and it was replaced. I really would be unhappy if I had to disconnect this heavy unit and lug it down to ups be without for several weeks and have to reinstall it. Definately not a laughing matter for anyone who experiencing these issues . 
Also the AVS form is quite active with comments about this issue That is where I first heard about it.


----------



## ALMFamily

needspeed52 said:


> Joe, I bet you won't be giggling if or when your 809 inadvertely shuts down again my friend.
> Jeff


True Jeff - it was JBrax's comment and the Young Frankensten flashback it evoked that made me chuckle.....


----------



## needspeed52

ALMFamily said:


> True Jeff - it was JBrax's comment and the Young Frankensten flashback it evoked that made me chuckle.....


Joe, I quess I missed that, take care buddy, I will be getting my Onkyo replacement in the morning, I'll let you know about the SN.
Jeff


----------



## benniebeeker

whew im off the hook


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Hey Jack, AC4L has a new 972 with three year warranty for $599, what's your take on this?
> Jeff


Hello,
I really like mine. It is an older design than the x09 Series and lacks things like Network Capability, HDMI CEC. However, Trinnov is truly amazing and the Amplifier Stage is solid. Couple that with the 3 Year Warranty and you have a very safe purchase. I am waiting to call back Onkyo to find out more about the Recall. Provided it is not a huge issue, the 809 offers a great deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really like mine. It is an older design than the x09 Series and lacks things like Network Capability, HDMI CEC. However, Trinnov is truly amazing and the Amplifier Stage is solid. Couple that with the 3 Year Warranty and you have a very safe purchase. I am waiting to call back Onkyo to find out more about the Recall. Provided it is not a huge issue, the 809 offers a great deal.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Jack, I just received my replacement 709 today and checked the serial number, also defective and made the recall list. I'm at wits end here, I don't know what to do, should I contact Onkyo USA and demand that they send me a non recall 709 or 809, or contact Amazon and see if they will send me an upgrade to 809, or just get a refund?


----------



## JDEaston

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, I just received my replacement 709 today and checked the serial number, also defective and made the recall list. I'm at wits end here, I don't know what to do, should I contact Onkyo USA and demand that they send me a non recall 709 or 809, or contact Amazon and see if they will send me an upgrade to 809, or just get a refund?


I'm not Jack, but depending on whether Onkyo is still at the top of your list I would contact Onkyo about the issue and see if they may send you a non defective unit. The chances of amazon having one aren't high considering units they have in stock now were probably all made during the recall time frame. If Onkyo won't help you I would ask for a refund from amazon and look at other brands.


----------



## needspeed52

JDEaston said:


> I'm not Jack, but depending on whether Onkyo is still at the top of your list I would contact Onkyo about the issue and see if they may send you a non defective unit. The chances of amazon having one aren't high considering units they have in stock now were probably all made during the recall time frame. If Onkyo won't help you I would ask for a refund from amazon and look at other brands.


JD, I'm on the phone as I write this with Onkyo USA, I will be back and share the outcome


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have yet to be able reach the folks at Onkyo USA. However, I would recommend actually purchasing from Accessories4less as the AVR's they have were built far before November and January. As otherwise, these units have been without issue, it is currently the safest way to go.


----------



## JDEaston

needspeed52 said:


> JD, I'm on the phone as I write this with Onkyo USA, I will be back and share the outcome


Goodluck! I would imagine Onkyo will resolve the issue once they know your situation. It may not hurt to mention that they may he losing your business in the future if they can't resolve this for you.


----------



## luco mtb

:sarcastic:


----------



## Jungle Jack

I have left messages with a Vice President and someone in the Media Relations Department. I spoke to another person there who has helped me in the past, but he did not have much information about this beyond postulating that it is probably a Capacitor or Transistor behind this issue. I know many AV Companies struggle when they outsource to China, Malaysia, and other Low Labor Countries in respect to the Subcontractors substituting Parts for cheaper ones just to make more money. Often they are not aware that many of these components are critical to the reliable operation of the units.

This is why I especially appreciate AV Components that are made in Japan, USA, and Europe. And while just a few years ago most of the $650 on up AVR's were Made in Japan, now only a select number of Denons and Marantz remain built there. And they are moving more and more to China including the Denon AVR-3311 which past Series were made in Japan.


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have yet to be able reach the folks at Onkyo USA. However, I would recommend actually purchasing from Accessories4less as the AVR's they have were built far before November and January. As otherwise, these units have been without issue, it is currently the safest way to go.


Jack, the person that I spoke with is sending me a prepaid shipping label to Onkyo USA NJ in 7-10 days, he said that they would fix it if they could, if not send a new non recall unit. I am very disappointed, I had to explain what the recall was all about and direct him to the press release stating the reason for recall, that's bad! This is not acceptable, if I wait for the label and ship to Onkyo I will lose the thirty day return window with Amazon. I'm awaiting another call from NJ, I din't feel like being on hold for another half hour. That's a shame when I have to explain the recall serial number, hopefully the call back while yield some better results, this guy obviously was on the bottom of the food chain.


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> I have left messages with a Vice President and someone in the Media Relations Department. I spoke to another person there who has helped me in the past, but he did not have much information about this beyond postulating that it is probably a Capacitor or Transistor behind this issue. I know many AV Companies struggle when they outsource to China, Malaysia, and other Low Labor Countries in respect to the Subcontractors substituting Parts for cheaper ones just to make more money. Often they are not aware that many of these components are critical to the reliable operation of the units.
> 
> This is why I especially appreciate AV Components that are made in Japan, USA, and Europe. And while just a few years ago most of the $650 on up AVR's were Made in Japan, now only a select number of Denons and Marantz remain built there. And they are moving more and more to China including the Denon AVR-3311 which past Series were made in Japan.


How ironic, I was considering the Denon AVR-3312.


----------



## ALMFamily

Ugh, sorry to hear about the issue Jeff. Crossing my fingers that someone will step up and make sure you are properly taken care of.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Did you call the 800 Number or the 201 Area Code? I always call the 201 as that is Onkyo USA's HQ. I feel terrible for what you are going through and do not have the words to express how disappointed I am. It might be worth checking out local Dealers to see if any have an 809 in stock that is older and close in price. It is so odd that the older Manufacturing Date AVR's are what you want. Usually, the later the production, the better as even small issues are rectified. I stand astonished at what is going on.


----------



## needspeed52

JDEaston said:


> Goodluck! I would imagine Onkyo will resolve the issue once they know your situation. It may not hurt to mention that they may he losing your business in the future if they can't resolve this for you.


JD, as you can see from the other post, I didn't resolve any thing yet.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Jeff,
You might want to consider getting an 809 from AC4L. Go to ShopOnkyo.Com and add the Extended Warranty to bump the Warranty up to 3 Years and call it a day. You will end up getting an additional year of Warranty and it will cost pretty much the same price as it is $649 at AC4L + a $64 Extended Warranty versus $713 at Amazon.


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Did you call the 800 Number or the 201 Area Code? I always call the 201 as that is Onkyo USA's HQ. I feel terrible for what you are going through and do not have the words to express how disappointed I am. It might be worth checking out local Dealers to see if any have an 809 in stock that is older and close in price. It is so odd that the older Manufacturing Date AVR's are what you want. Usually, the later the production, the better as even small issues are rectified. I stand astonished at what is going on.


Jack, this is like a nightmare, I just spoke to another person who obviously knew what was happening with the recall SN's, he said the return prepaid shipping label would be emailed in 24-48 hours and send the new in box unit to them for repair, I said why do I have to send a brand new unopened unit in for repair, can I just send it to you and you send a new replacement with a non recall SN, he said he is unauthorized to do so and connected me to voice male box of a supervisor who could make that decision, so I left my information with her(Tonya?) and explained my situation and demands, now I sit and play the waiting game!!!!! I really don't feel confident that she will return my call, I just have an uneasy feeling about this. Thanks for the AC4L heads up, it's not your fault Jack, no need to apologize, like you said this is astonishing that Onkyo is taking this recall with a grain of salt.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

ALMFamily said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear about the issue Jeff. Crossing my fingers that someone will step up and make sure you are properly taken care of.


Thanks Joe, much appreciated.


----------



## D Bone

JDEaston said:


> I'm not Jack, but depending on whether Onkyo is still at the top of your list I would contact Onkyo about the issue and see if they may send you a non defective unit. The chances of amazon having one aren't high considering units they have in stock now were probably all made during the recall time frame. If Onkyo won't help you I would ask for a refund from amazon and look at other brands.



I completely agree, and it's exactly what I would do.


----------



## ozar

_Quick update regarding my new 809 that's on the recall list..._

OneCall has offered to allow me to exchange the defective unit for a new one of the same model, but one that is not on the recall list. Actually, they offered a full refund, or an exchange to another model or brand as well, but I decided to try Onkyo for a 3rd time because this is an excellent receiver for the price if I can get one that has no problems and it continues to work properly. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best...


----------



## needspeed52

D Bone said:


> I completely agree, and it's exactly what I would do.


Bone, that's exactly what I'm doing, I'm waiting on the supervisor's call back as to the decision for Onkyo USA to send me a new non recall unit, if not I will get a refund from Amazon.


----------



## JDEaston

needspeed52 said:


> Bone, that's exactly what I'm doing, I'm waiting on the supervisor's call back as to the decision for Onkyo USA to send me a new non recall unit, if not I will get a refund from Amazon.


When you get that call I would make it clear that if they aren't willing to send you a new one, that isn't on the recall list that they will be losing a customer and that you will no longer recommend their products. I understand the first two people not being able to do that, but a supervisor can and should given the circumstances.


----------



## D Bone

needspeed52 said:


> Bone, that's exactly what I'm doing, I'm waiting on the supervisor's call back as to the decision for Onkyo USA to send me a new non recall unit, if not I will get a refund from Amazon.


Good to hear. Hopefully you will get a non recall unit, because it really is an amazing unit, especially for the money.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am amazed that we appear to be the only AV Forum talking about the Recall. Checking out some of the other Forums, they are not even discussing it. Odder still that while AVS made a huge issue about the IDE Cable in the x08 Series, we had very few Members who needed to send in their AVR. Go figure.


----------



## wxthomson

Jungle Jack said:


> I really think Onkyo needs to move back manufacture to Japan.


I would guess they've been waiting for your opinion.:R


----------



## JDEaston

wxthomson said:


> I would guess they've been waiting for your opinion.:R


JJ isn't the only one who feels that way, avr's were much better built when the major manufacturer's still built them in Japan. I was recently told that Yamaha is the only current manufacturer that still designs and builds their own equipment. I haven't verified that but if that's true it explains a lot, as far as them being regarded the best in the business in terms of reliability.


----------



## tonyvdb

JDEaston said:


> I was recently told that Yamaha is the only current manufacturer that still designs and builds their own equipment. I haven't verified that but if that's true it explains a lot, as far as them being regarded the best in the business in terms of reliability.


Yamaha has been manufacturing there receivers in Malaysia for years, my old 1999 flagship Yamaha RX V995 was.


----------



## JDEaston

tonyvdb said:


> Yamaha has been manufacturing there receivers in Malaysia for years, my old 1999 flagship Yamaha RX V995 was.


It must have been bad info then, I was curious about it but never checked into it.

Though the info I was given was that they design and build their own, it was never mentioned where they were built. I would have assumed it would have been Japan though.


----------



## tonyvdb

unfortunately in order to remain competitive they have no choice. And that still does not garentee that the parts they use are manufactured there. In the end its simply quality control and it seems Onkyo dropped the ball on this one however I will point out that it is a very small group of receivers affected by this recall because of the narrow manufacture dates affected.


----------



## needspeed52

JDEaston said:


> When you get that call I would make it clear that if they aren't willing to send you a new one, that isn't on the recall list that they will be losing a customer and that you will no longer recommend their products. I understand the first two people not being able to do that, but a supervisor can and should given the circumstances.


JD, I agree but at the time of this post I have not received a call back, I will call her back in the AM.


----------



## Jungle Jack

wxthomson said:


> I would guess they've been waiting for your opinion.:R


They should be. And thanks for the input.


----------



## needspeed52

D Bone said:


> Good to hear. Hopefully you will get a non recall unit, because it really is an amazing unit, especially for the money.


Bone, I have been a proud owner of Onkyo products for many years, yes they are amazing, but unfortunately my respect and integrity for them has been tarnished. If the call from the supervisor is a positive one and my situation is resolved I will again put faith in Onkyo, that faith will start with and when I get the return call, which I'm doubtful that I will even get, I will give Onkyo one more day to resolve this.
Jeff


----------



## wxthomson

Jungle Jack said:


> They should be. And thanks for the input.


You're very welcome.

And thank you for sharing your knowledge of Onkyo's manufacturing needs and issues.


----------



## Jungle Jack

It takes a Village. Might you have any insights on the matter? Or would you rather share your keen insights with Emoticons and so forth. I try not to make assumptions about people and hope the same holds true for those concerning me. Perhaps you also happen to know folks at the upper levels of Onkyo USA? Have a swell day.


----------



## swingin

Just checked mine, I dont need the update, good thing, id hate to have to unhook this thing, wait for shipping and so on, Sweet. Thanks for the post!!


----------



## ozar

bobav said:


> Interesting that at this point the similar integras are not part of this problem. Either a timing factor in production or there really is a quality difference between the two which I find unlikely.


Integra posted their press release regarding the same issue earlier today:

http://www.integrahometheater.com/press.cfm?id=255


----------



## needspeed52

Hello,
I just wanted to post an example of a Recall Serial Number (one of two) 1007DC31Z2021669. Both of my recall SN had the letters DC and Z, I wonder if someone could post a non recall SN of their 709 and 809. I am anxiously sitting by my phone waiting for the Onkyo supervisor to call, the NJ facility is not even open yet but I left her another voice mail this morning hoping she will appreciate the urgency of my call. Thanks to all who have been supportive with my dilemna. Sorry for all the negative energy I ranted on this forum, I am cool, calm and collected and realize that I do have options, the super's call will dictate the course of my next appropriate action. Thanks again to all, I will keep you informed.
Most Sincerely, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

ozar said:


> Integra posted their press release regarding the same issue earlier today:
> 
> http://www.integrahometheater.com/press.cfm?id=255


Interesting that the DTR-80.3 (TX-NR5009) did not make the list. Otherwise, I am surprised it took them longer as they are built at the same Plant in Malaysia.


----------



## swingin

needspeed52 said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to post an example of a Recall Serial Number (one of two) 1007DC31Z2021669. Both of my recall SN had the letters DC and Z, I wonder if someone could post a non recall SN of their 709 and 809. I am anxiously sitting by my phone waiting for the Onkyo supervisor to call, the NJ facility is not even open yet but I left her another voice mail this morning hoping she will appreciate the urgency of my call. Thanks to all who have been supportive with my dilemna. Sorry for all the negative energy I ranted on this forum, I am cool, calm and collected and realize that I do have options, the super's call will dictate the course of my next appropriate action. Thanks again to all, I will keep you informed.
> Most Sincerely, Jeff


Mine, TX-NR709 not recalled is, 1007DC3170029944D.


----------



## needspeed52

swingin said:


> Mine, TX-NR709 not recalled is, 1007DC3170029944D.


Thanks Don, the Z seems to be the common denominator. I just received the call from Onkyo USA supervisor, she gave me two options, send the new unopened box with the prepaid shipping label to Onkyo NJ and they will fix the problem and ship back to me, she can't just exchange the defective unit with an unaffected SN recall one. Option two, contact Amazon where it was purchased and ask to speak with a level 3 technician or the Amazon Onkyo product buyer, they have been notified by Onkyo USA of the current SN recall of the models mentioned in the press release and were supposed to have the recall SN units removed from inventory and should be able to send me a replacement that is not a recall unit. I will contact Amazon soon and see if this issue can be resolved. To add insult to injury my Comcast email server is having problems on their end and I can't receive email at this time, so I must wait for that to be resolved! Thanks again Don for the serial number, much appreciated, I'll be back with update my friend.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> It takes a Village. Might you have any insights on the matter? Or would you rather share your keen insights with Emoticons and so forth. I try not to make assumptions about people and hope the same holds true for those concerning me. Perhaps you also happen to know folks at the upper levels of Onkyo USA? Have a swell day.


Jack,
I just spoke with Talia Garcia with Onkyo USA, she is as you mentioned one of the folks at the upper level of Onkyo USA, she gave me the cause of the recall, it is not a repair, rather a replacement of a transmitter board, she also added that the units affected could show the power off and on, static noise via speakers separately or both at the same time and this could manifest itself right from the initial power up or may take some time, either way it is inevitable that this will happen, she told me this after I explained that my unit had no symtoms of this failure in the seven days it was installed in my setup. It is refreshing that Onkyo is addressing this issue and notifying their dealers of the recall serial numbers and for them to remove all current stock being affected and the fix and turn around time when sending the recall units to Onkyo USA should be minimal. I will update my experience and resolution as it happens.
Optimistically yours, Jeff


----------



## mjac

I recently ordered the 809 from Amazon this morning. I just got off the phone with a Amazon representative that handles the Onkyo product line. He stated that Amazon was aware of the recall and that they were pulling out the defected units and shipping them back to Onkyo. He also stated that a few still might get past them so if you did end up with one to contact Amazon and they would ship out a replacement unit to you. They would also have a return label for you to ship back you defected unit free of charge! This is why I do business with Amazon :T

mjac


----------



## needspeed52

mjac said:


> I recently ordered the 809 from Amazon this morning. I just got off the phone with a Amazon representative that handles the Onkyo product line. He stated that Amazon was aware of the recall and that they were pulling out the defected units and shipping them back to Onkyo. He also stated that a few still might get past them so if you did end up with one to contact Amazon and they would ship out a replacement unit to you. They would also have a return label for you to ship back you defected unit free of charge! This is why I do business with Amazon :T
> 
> mjac


mjac, Amazon shipped me a new replacement today with one day shipping, the Onkyo Supervisor told me that Amazon is aware of the SN recall, so hopefully the replacement will not be in the recall list. Thanks brother.
Jeff


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> Amazon shipped me a new replacement today with one day shipping, the Onkyo Supervisor told me that Amazon is aware of the SN recall, so hopefully the replacement will not be in the recall list.


That's exactly what I'm worried about when my replacement from OneCall arrives on Friday.

The sales guy said that they've returned all the receivers that were on the recall list directly to Onkyo and none of their current stock is on that list, but you never know for sure until you've checked it yourself. I'd hate to be right back where we were after all the hassle of trying to get this resolved.


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Jack,
> I just spoke with Talia Garcia with Onkyo USA, she is as you mentioned one of the folks at the upper level of Onkyo USA, she gave me the cause of the recall, it is not a repair, rather a replacement of a transmitter board, she also added that the units affected could show the power off and on, static noise via speakers separately or both at the same time and this could manifest itself right from the initial power up or may take some time, either way it is inevitable that this will happen, she told me this after I explained that my unit had no symtoms of this failure in the seven days it was installed in my setup. It is refreshing that Onkyo is addressing this issue and notifying their dealers of the recall serial numbers and for them to remove all current stock being affected and the fix and turn around time when sending the recall units to Onkyo USA should be minimal. I will update my experience and resolution as it happens.
> Optimistically yours, Jeff


Jeff,
Beat me to the punch. I have been in Tampa all day and have not been at a Computer until this Post. It is too frustrating Posting on my Motorola Photon. I got the identical information from 2 different folks. 

It is laudable the way Onkyo is handling this. However, it does get to me that 2 Series in a row there has been an issue of this magnitude.
J


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> Beat me to the punch. I have been in Tampa all day and have not been at a Computer until this Post. It is too frustrating Posting on my Motorola Photon. I got the identical information from 2 different folks.
> 
> It is laudable the way Onkyo is handling this. However, it does get to me that 2 Series in a row there has been an issue of this magnitude.
> J


Jack,
Even Ms. Garcia could not authorize the return of my receiver to them for a non recall exchange, she said that I could send it to them and they will replace the transmitter board and return it back to me or, send it back to Amazon and get a replacement as she informed me that all of their dealers are aware of the recall units and were removing them from stock, so my new receiver was shipped today from Amazon with one day arrival time. The rep could not give me the SN before shipping because they are shipped from their fullment warehouse, they are to call me as soon as I receive the replacement to follow up and confirm I got a non recall unit. Amazon is the epitomy of customer service and they are one of, if not the biggest Onkyo distributor, I'm still waiting for Onkyo to email my prepaid shipping label if I decide to have them replace the board if I get another recall unit, they estimated 7 to 10 business days just to get the shipping label, rediculous! Amazon assured me that they will continue to send replacements until I get non defective unit, that's encouraging.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily

Hoping this unit is a good one Jeff. By the way, you may have been on to something with the SN's. I checked mine and it does not have a "Z" in it either........


----------



## mjac

No Problem Jeff, just thought I would pass along the Info. The 809 seems to be a great receiver I also got a great deal with Amazon so thats why I pulled the trigger. It seems like both Onkyo and Amazon are on top of things so that made it a lot easier. Take care..

mjac


----------



## mjac

needspeed52 said:


> mjac, Amazon shipped me a new replacement today with one day shipping, the Onkyo Supervisor told me that Amazon is aware of the SN recall, so hopefully the replacement will not be in the recall list. Thanks brother.
> Jeff


No Problem Jeff, just thought I would pass along the Info... Have a good one !! ~no pun intended..

mjac


Sorry for the double post, still learning my way around here!


----------



## ozar

Just a curiosity here, but once the various dealers have returned all those potentially defective receivers that are on the recall list to Onkyo and they have been repaired, I wonder if they are redistributed and sold as new, or if they are sold as refurbished?

In some ways, it seems like they'd be considered "new" since nobody has ever purchased them, yet it seems like they might be considered "refurbished" since they have had to be serviced already. Either way, I'm guessing there will be buyers getting some really good deals on them soon, especially with the new models being released.


----------



## needspeed52

ALMFamily said:


> Hoping this unit is a good one Jeff. By the way, you may have been on to something with the SN's. I checked mine and it does not have a "Z" in it either........


Yeah Joe, the minute I saw the Z on the second unit I knew it was a recall, but Amazon is determined to make this right, I commend them for their customer service. I have another concern and that is what about the people that recently purchased an X09 series Onkyo and don't even know about this recall, we are lucky to have the Shack family that cares, I would not have known if I was not part of this wonderful forum and all the support I have received being here, thanks my friend.
Take care, I should have the replacement by Thursday, I'll let you know.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

mjac said:


> No Problem Jeff, just thought I would pass along the Info. The 809 seems to be a great receiver I also got a great deal with Amazon so thats why I pulled the trigger. It seems like both Onkyo and Amazon are on top of things so that made it a lot easier. Take care..
> 
> mjac


mjac, I hope you get a good one so you don't have to go through this process.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Just a curiosity here, but once the various dealers have returned all those potentially defective receivers that are on the recall list to Onkyo and they have been repaired, I wonder if they are redistributed and sold as new, or if they are sold as refurbished?
> 
> In some ways, it seems like they'd be considered "new" since nobody has ever purchased them, yet it seems like they might be considered "refurbished" since they have had to be serviced already. Either way, I'm guessing there will be buyers getting some really good deals on them soon, especially with the new models being released.


Oz, I predict you will see quite a few deals on the Onkyo USA site, if they have any sense of doing the right thing the fixed units will be listed as new refurbs.
Jeff


----------



## phreak

Although I sympathize with the frustration, I am surprised by the excitement this issue is generating. A manufacturer issued a recall before a large dedicated group of enthusiasts even was aware of the problem, and I have still not read of a confirmed case of these symptoms actually manifesting. In the automotive world it usually takes several confirmed fires before recalls are issued, and yet recalls are still wide spread. I think Onkyo is acting in good faith here and I support them. I have not regretted either of my Onkyo purchases, I fully expect my next unit to be Onkyo, and I will continue to recommend them whole heartedly.


----------



## needspeed52

phreak said:


> Although I sympathize with the frustration, I am surprised by the excitement this issue is generating. A manufacturer issued a recall before a large dedicated group of enthusiasts even was aware of the problem, and I have still not read of a confirmed case of these symptoms actually manifesting. In the automotive world it usually takes several confirmed fires before recalls are issued, and yet recalls are still wide spread. I think Onkyo is acting in good faith here and I support them. I have not regretted either of my Onkyo purchases, I fully expect my next unit to be Onkyo, and I will continue to recommend them whole heartedly.


phreak, apparently there have been many incidents of this recall ackowleged by Onkyo, I'd like to know what changed in the manufacturing process from November 2011 to January 2012, units prior to these dates do not exhibit the failure. I was told by the higher up that these units may or may not malfunction right away but if you have a recall SN that it will fail period. I was not given a percentage of recall units made in that time frame but I am batting a thousand so far, two units, two recalls in ten days, third will be here tomorrow. Like I said earlier how many people have recall SN's and are not even aware of this malady. Onkyo USA has been swamped with phone calls and emails of known bad SN's, I was told this and to my knowledge they seem to be making every effort to correct this. If I receive another recall this time I don't know whether to send it in to Onkyo or try yet for another replacement from Amazon?
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If the Transistor Board did not have a significant chance for future failure, Onkyo would not have taken the extreme step of pulling all stock at their distribution outlets and the very high costs therein. On a positive note, there will be plenty of Refurbished x09's that have never even been turned on and have only had the Board replaced.

I personally feel a good deal better about this. I was perhaps one of the most negative voices out there after getting wind of this. Onkyo has so much going for them in respect to both features and amplifier stages all at unbeatable prices. However, QC has become a common concern with potential owners. Thankfully, it is a relatively short period of time that this was happening, but was another instance where Onkyo or a Subcontractor dropped the ball.
J


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> If I receive another recall this time I don't know whether to send it in to Onkyo or try yet for another replacement from Amazon?


If my replacement shows up on the recall list, I've made up my mind to return it to OneCall and then select another brand/model receiver. I shouldn't have any trouble with the return since I'll know within a few minutes of receiving it whether or not it's on the list. That, along with the fact they know they shouldn't be selling units that are currently being recalled should make the return an easy process. My bet is that we will both receive units that are not on the list.


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> Oz, I predict you will see quite a few deals on the Onkyo USA site, if they have any sense of doing the right thing the fixed units will be listed as new refurbs.


If the technology weren't changing so fast, I wouldn't mind having a couple of the 'new refurbs' in back stock for my own use, especially if the purchase deal on them were good enough. In addition, if the 2012 equivalent models beginning to be released turn out to be problematic, lots Onkyo fans might be rushing to get those previous year models. It will all be interesting to watch.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> If my replacement shows up on the recall list, I've made up my mind to return it to OneCall and then select another brand/model receiver. I shouldn't have any trouble with the return since I'll know within a few minutes of receiving it whether or not it's on the list. That, along with the fact they know they shouldn't be selling units that are currently being recalled should make the return an easy process. My bet is that we will both receive units that are not on the list.


OZ, I hope your right brother, OneCall is also a good company to deal with, returns are easy. Vanns has the 809 for $699 now.
Jeff


----------



## mjac

Received my 809 from Amazon this morning. Just checked the SN with Onkyo and my 809 is good to go, no update needed :T Amazon has the 809 listed for $694 for those that are interested.

mjac


----------



## ozar

mjac said:


> Received my 809 from Amazon this morning. Just checked the SN with Onkyo and my 809 is good to go, no update needed :T Amazon has the 809 listed for $694 for those that are interested.


That's all great news... hope the rest of us are as lucky!

... and thanks for the price alert.


----------



## needspeed52

mjac said:


> Received my 809 from Amazon this morning. Just checked the SN with Onkyo and my 809 is good to go, no update needed :T Amazon has the 809 listed for $694 for those that are interested.
> 
> mjac


Good to hear mj, my receiver will be here tomorrow, I feel a little more optimistic now that I will get a non recall unit from Amazon hopefully, thanks for the good news.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> That's all great news... hope the rest of us are as lucky!
> 
> ... and thanks for the price alert.


I second that!!!! Oz when is yours coming?


----------



## needspeed52

mjac said:


> Received my 809 from Amazon this morning. Just checked the SN with Onkyo and my 809 is good to go, no update needed :T Amazon has the 809 listed for $694 for those that are interested.
> 
> mjac


Mj, does your serial number have a Z in it?


----------



## tcarcio

My 809 sn checked out fine and there is no z in the number.


----------



## needspeed52

tcarcio said:


> My 809 sn checked out fine and there is no z in the number.


TC, the reason I asked about the Z is my first two recall units had a Z in the SN.


----------



## mjac

needspeed52 said:


> Mj, does your serial number have a Z in it?


There was no Z in my SN# The only letters were DC in the 16 digit# and a M on the end.

mjac


----------



## mjac

tcarcio said:


> My 809 sn checked out fine and there is no z in the number.


Glad to here your unit checked out !

mjac


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> I second that!!!! Oz when is yours coming?


It's supposed to arrive on Friday. Oh, and the one being returned does have the Z in the S/N by the way.


----------



## f0zz

I had to bring my 5009 back. I was given the option of trading it in for a Pioneer SC57 plus a $1000.00 credit. I took the deal and will put the cash toward a projector.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Given Onkyo's actions, I believe it is safe to purchase any of the x09 Series provided it is from an Authorized Dealer. And given the speed which the affected units have been sent back from Authorized Dealers to Onkyo, I am now going to recommend them again. This is something I have not done since finding out about the Recall.

I would be reticent to purchase from non Authorized Dealers as they would not be in the loop given many procure their units by piggybacking from smaller Authorized Dealers who need to hit their sales requirements and or to make additional income. This is normally referred to as Transhipping.
J


----------



## JDEaston

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Given Onkyo's actions, I believe it is safe to purchase any of the x09 Series provided it is from an Authorized Dealer. And given the speed which the affected units have been sent back from Authorized Dealers to Onkyo, I am now going to recommend them again. This is something I have not done since finding out about the Recall.
> 
> I would be reticent to purchase from non Authorized Dealers as they would not be in the loop given many procure their units by piggybacking from smaller Authorized Dealers who need to hit their sales requirements and or to make additional income. This is normally referred to as Transhipping.
> J


While I don't necessarily disagree with you. I am/would be hesitant to reccomend Onkyo to family and friends right now. Even though they seem to have done right by this recall, it doesn't mean that there aren't more issues that won't arise, nor does it mean that there isn't still major quality control issues that need addressed. In my opinion any well built avr should last 10 years, although most people upgrade before that. I just don't think Onkyo fits that bill right now. They seem to be making products that have a 3-5 year lifespan tops, which is fine with most people, but not everyone.


----------



## needspeed52

The Z I believe is the culprit SN's


----------



## Jungle Jack

JDEaston said:


> While I don't necessarily disagree with you. I am/would be hesitant to reccomend Onkyo to family and friends right now. Even though they seem to have done right by this recall, it doesn't mean that there aren't more issues that won't arise, nor does it mean that there isn't still major quality control issues that need addressed. In my opinion any well built avr should last 10 years, although most people upgrade before that. I just don't think Onkyo fits that bill right now. They seem to be making products that have a 3-5 year lifespan tops, which is fine with most people, but not everyone.


Hello,
I can certainly understand the sentiment, but I do have 2 former Onkyo AVR's (805 and 875) that are both approximately 5 years old and were both sold to close friends. In this time, both have been flawless.

As for last years IDE Cable, that was an issue over a couple dollar Cable and not a major Design Flaw. I have read of very few HDMI Board issues with the x08 Series forward. With that being one of the most expensive and common failure points, I feel comfortable enough with Onkyo to recommend them.

The AVR Marketplace is cutthroat and prices have more or less stayed the same for many, many years while at the same time things like HDMI, Room Correction, and all of the new Codecs have been added. While skimping on the Amplifier Stage has been a very common practice (just compare the weight of a similarly priced Denon/Marantz/Yamaha/Onkyo pre HDMI that was 5 Channel to a current similarly priced one now) Unfortunately, another common practice has been moving production from Japan to Malaysia, China, etc. This is something I have mentioned many times and truly am not thrilled about this practice.
Cheers,
J


----------



## ozar

A few years back, my first Onkyo started giving center channel issues just a few months after the initial purchase. I spent quite a bit of time reading up on Onkyo's product reputation before buying a second unit and had heard about all the quality control issues going on with their products, but the features for the prices they were offering up seemed simply too good to pass up, so I decided to gamble and give them another go.

Then, the second Onkyo receiver was recalled (the topic of this thread) for quality control issues about 40 days after purchase. That's two bad ones in a row, and now the new replacement Onkyo receiver is on its way. If this 3rd Onkyo receiver even so much as hiccups within the first 4 or 5 years, I'm most likely going to be done with their products for good unless they start paying me to use them.

A/V components are too expensive and too much work getting them properly configured to be repeatedly disappointed due to lack of quality control. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.


----------



## JBrax

I think this topic and thread are getting much more attention than is warranted. While I understand the frustration of the few affected purchasers of the recalled AVR's and the concern for future forecasted problems from Onkyo again it must be mentioned that zero problems have been encountered. Let's all just slow down and allow Onkyo to "fix" the admitted problem and if they do once again give praise/recommendation for the best bang for your buck AVR on the market. Just my thoughts as I continue to follow this thread.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> A few years back, my first Onkyo started giving center channel issues just a few months after the initial purchase. I spent quite a bit of time reading up on Onkyo's product reputation before buying a second unit and had heard about all the quality control issues going on with their products, but the features for the prices they were offering up seemed simply too good to pass up, so I decided to gamble and give them another go.
> 
> Then, the second Onkyo receiver was recalled (the topic of this thread) for quality control issues about 40 days after purchase. That's two bad ones in a row, and now the new replacement Onkyo receiver is on its way. If this 3rd Onkyo receiver even so much as hiccups within the first 4 or 5 years, I'm most likely going to be done with their products for good unless they start paying me to use them.
> 
> A/V components are too expensive and too much work getting them properly configured to be repeatedly disappointed due to lack of quality control. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.


Oz, I have to agree my friend, third one in three weeks, I purchased Onkyo because of their reputation and my experiences with them, as Jack has mentioned about skimping with amp sections, my 702 which is seven years old weighs in about seven pounds more and draws 8.1 amps of current. The 702 has performed flawlessly and that is the reason why I chose to stay with Onkyo, it's also built like a tank. I have not uncrossed my fingers now for 48 hours, in about 12 my third Onkyo will be here, if I get a non recall unit I will not integrate it into my system before it is tested with all my sources and push it for three weeks, as you say getting them all configured properly is a lot of work only to have something fail or not be right. I have a couple of Onkyo amps and must say I did not expect the quality performance of these, very articulate and non fatiguing sound. My main priority at this point is to get a receiver shipment that I can open and see it without knowing that in about 2 minutes after checking the SN on the outside of the box I have to send it back. Good luck with your unit, I should have mine before you and I will post the results my friend.
Jeff


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> I should have mine before you and I will post the results my friend.
> Jeff


Looking forward to hearing how it goes with that replacement, Jeff, but I'm betting all is going to be fine with it! Hope so anyway, and I'll be posting back with the results regarding my replacement unit as well.


----------



## tcarcio

needspeed52 said:


> TC, the reason I asked about the Z is my first two recall units had a Z in the SN.


That is what I thought so I figured telling people that mine was OK and had no Z in the SN would help confirm your suspician. For the record I believe your right...:T


----------



## tcarcio

mjac said:


> Glad to here your unit checked out !
> 
> mjac


Me too......:T


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Looking forward to hearing how it goes with that replacement, Jeff, but I'm betting all is going to be fine with it! Hope so anyway, and I'll be posting back with the results regarding my replacement unit as well.


OZ, here is the very bad taste in my mouth results DEFECTIVE!!!! I can not believe this, I hope you fair better my friend with yours.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

tcarcio said:


> That is what I thought so I figured telling people that mine was OK and had no Z in the SN would help confirm your suspician. For the record I believe your right...:T


TC, it took one second to confirm my suspicion, upon looking at the outside of shipping box I saw the "Z" in the serial number, confirmed defective at Onkyo USA. SN is as follows 1007DC11Z2020960. I have a very heated message left at Onkyo USA, this is totally unacceptable, they will do nothing except have me return the unit to them and replace the defective transmitter board, it leaves a very sour taste in my mouth to send an unopened new item in for repair. I'm still waiting for them to send a prepaid return shipping label via email, it's been a week. The only reason I'm considering doing this is to have another option instead of playing replacement tag with Amazon, three units in three weeks, I'm batting a 1000 %, it's like playing the lottery, I bet I will have better odds with that. Sorry for the hissy fit, I'm getting to know the UPS guy on a first name basis. I am truly happy for you and the others that do not have recall SN's. I hope that OZAR gets better results.
Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily

Ugh Jeff - that is horrible luck. I would hope after the 3rd unit being defective that this time they would actually look at the box and check the SN to see if it has a "Z" in it before they sent it to you.....


----------



## tonyvdb

Im not sure I would be upset at Onkyo for this Jeff, but Amazon seems to be at fault here. Why are they not getting there act together?


----------



## needspeed52

ALMFamily said:


> Ugh Jeff - that is horrible luck. I would hope after the 3rd unit being defective that this time they would actually look at the box and check the SN to see if it has a "Z" in it before they sent it to you.....



Joe, my sentiments exactly, I would rather have no luck than this.
Jeff


----------



## tcarcio

needspeed52 said:


> TC, it took one second to confirm my suspicion, upon looking at the outside of shipping box I saw the "Z" in the serial number, confirmed defective at Onkyo USA. SN is as follows 1007DC11Z2020960. I have a very heated message left at Onkyo USA, this is totally unacceptable, they will do nothing except have me return the unit to them and replace the defective transmitter board, it leaves a very sour taste in my mouth to send an unopened new item in for repair. I'm still waiting for them to send a prepaid return shipping label via email, it's been a week. The only reason I'm considering doing this is to have another option instead of playing replacement tag with Amazon, three units in three weeks, I'm batting a 1000 %, it's like playing the lottery, I bet I will have better odds with that. Sorry for the hissy fit, I'm getting to know the UPS guy on a first name basis. I am truly happy for you and the others that do not have recall SN's. I hope that OZAR gets better results.
> Jeff


I don't blame you one bit for being upset, I mean this isn't rocket science, All they need to do is check the SN on the Onkyo site before sending you a replacement to make sure it's a good unit. All this talk about we can't do this or we can't check that is really just bologne.:foottap: I hope you get it all straightened out soon, Good luck.


----------



## needspeed52

.
Tony, I am upset with Onkyo for a few reasons, why can't they just swap my receiver with a replacement without recall SN, they will be getting it back anyway from Amazon when they ship back all the recalls. They are procrastinating even with emailing the prepaid shipping label to send it to them so they can replace the transmitter board, I'm also upset that this defect was an oversight at the end of a production run, this is when all the bugs should have been dealt with. I am also blaming Amazon, but I believe Onkyo should have been more persistent in the recall SN's to be pulled from inventory.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

tcarcio said:


> I don't blame you one bit for being upset, I mean this isn't rocket science, All they need to do is check the SN on the Onkyo site before sending you a replacement to make sure it's a good unit. All this talk about we can't do this or we can't check that is really just bologne.:foottap: I hope you get it all straightened out soon, Good luck.


I hear you TC, Amazon will be contacting me in the am tomorrow for a follow up on this last receiver I received today.
Jeff


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> OZ, here is the very bad taste in my mouth results DEFECTIVE!!!! I can not believe this, I hope you fair better my friend with yours.
> Jeff


Well that totally stinks, especially if they told you all the recalled units had been returned to Onkyo. If mine turns out that way, I'm asking OneCall for an immediate refund and then buying a different brand/model either from them or from someone else, depending on how they handle my refund request. I can't even imagine any dealer selling a unit that they know is on a recall list, and if they didn't know it, they should have.

Sorry yours didn't work out.


----------



## ozar

After thinking about this some, I've decided to keep mine if it comes in with a serial number that's on the recall list, but only if they will refund enough of the purchase price to make it worth my while. I figure that getting a bad one then going to the trouble to return it only to receive another bad one in its place, then having to send that one off to Onkyo for who knows how long should be worth around $150, or at least that's what it would take for me to be willing to hang on to a newly purchased receiver that's on a recall list.

Hopefully, the replacement arriving tomorrow will be a good one but I'll post back once it comes in, either way.


----------



## JBrax

ozar said:


> After thinking about this some, I've decided to keep mine if it comes in with a serial number that's on the recall list, but only if they will refund enough of the purchase price to make it worth my while. I figure that getting a bad one then going to the trouble to return it only to receive another bad one in its place, then having to send that one off to Onkyo for who knows how long should be worth around $150, or at least that's what it would take for me to be willing to hang on to a newly purchased receiver that's on a recall list.
> 
> Hopefully, the replacement arriving tomorrow will be a good one but I'll post back once it comes in, either way.


I'm not sure I would keep it if it's on the list. Even if they do knock off some of the purchase price you're just setting yourself up for future headaches. Earlier it was mentioned that a rep from Onkyo said it was just a matter of when and not if the defect manifested itself. I would continue to play the game until you receive a unit not on the list and get the extended warranty for your peace of mind.


----------



## ozar

You may be right, and that may be the best path to take.

I'm wondering if there were good units made on both sides of the time period when the bad ones were made, or if the bad ones were the final units manufactured for that model year? If it's the latter, it might be hard to find any that aren't on the recall list unless someone has some old stock lying around.

The sales guy that I dealt with at OneCall assured me that they returned all the defective stock and had received a fresh shipment, but I don't know if he bothered to run the serial numbers on any of them to see if they were on the recall list. Guess I'll know tomorrow right after my replacement arrives.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Jeff,
I do not have the words to properly convey just how sorry I am for what you are enduring. This is one of those exceedingly rare times when by virtue of purchasing from a behemoth like Amazon that sells Onkyos by the ton results in pretty much being assured you are getting the newest production units. As most problems like this Recall manifest in the beginning of a run and certainly not when the replacements are already on the Website, this is truly cruel irony.

Given that the 818 is adding Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT, it might be worth simply asking for Amazon Credit provided you have a serviceable AVR now. Given the Recall, you have all the reasons in the world to Return the AVR's and by asking for Credit instead of a Refund I would guess Amazon would be more likely to be agreeable.

When my Onkyo TX-NR3007's HDMI Board failed last May, I drove 60 Miles to the closest Repair Center to save the time In Transit. When 5 Days later, I was told the AVR was ready, I could not have been more pleased. However, once getting home, I find out that while HDMI Video worked perfectly, HDMI Audio only worked with True HD, DTS HD, and LPCM. Thus, no PCM, Dolby Digital, DTS, PLII, etc... I could not believe the Technician did not put it on the Test Bench as I implored them to do as the Amplifiers had never been hooked up. I drive back the next day hoping it was something simple like Firmware only to be told that it was another defective HDMI Board. Sitting outside the Repair Center, I called every Service Center in Florida and either the wait was 3 Weeks and or they did not want to touch it due to the Repair not being completed. After an hour sitting outside the Center, I ended up leaving it with them but asked for them to Next Day Air the Board which I offered to pay for.

This is where it got really good. While waiting for them to diagnose the AVR, I heard the Staff talk about them having issues with their Account with Onkyo. By the time I got back home again, the Repair Center was no longer even listed on Onkyo's Authorized Service Center Listing. It took an additional week for them to get their Account back to the point to where they could order Parts. I plan my day around being in the area for the day the 2nd HDMI Board came only to be told they would not be able to get to it until late in the Afternoon. I finally call at 4PM and am told, wait for it, that the 2nd replacement HDMI Board was defective!

Finally I got through to the highest levels of Onkyo USA. They sent a Box to the Store 2nd Day Air. As it was arriving Monday, I begged the Center to immediately put the AVR in the Box and immediately hand it to the UPS Driver. However, in spite of driving almost 400 Miles back and forth, they could not do this one solid and the AVR was not sent to Onkyo USA until Monday as opposed to Friday. My hatred for this Service Center will never end and I would not entrust them to fix Legos.

Once it got to Onkyo USA, things moved quickly. Due to the absurdity of the situation, they decided to send me a TX-NR3008 instead. At first it was a B-Stock as the 3007 was one, but due to there being a shortage, they ended up sending me an A-Stock 3008. This part was pretty awesome as my Warranty went from 2 Months remaining to 2 Years. That and Audyssey XT32 made this a much easier pill to swallow. However, I was without an AVR from late May until early July. While I had a backup AVR, it was not an HDMI AVR (Marantz Reference SR-19EX) and I really missed having Dual Subwoofer Inputs with individual Calibration. All I can say is once it got to Onkyo proper, it took less than a week and I cannot believe they are taking a week to send you a Return Label.
J


----------



## JBrax

My guess is that if they continue providing bad units your case for an upgrade multiplies. If you receive another bad unit I would once again rattle the chain of command at Onkyo and request an upgraded unit from them directly! The worst thing they can say is no but DO NOT accept the unit on the list with a reduced price because at that point your leverage is gone.


----------



## needspeed52

JBrax said:


> My guess is that if they continue providing bad units your case for an upgrade multiplies. If you receive another bad unit I would once again rattle the chain of command at Onkyo and request an upgraded unit from them directly! The worst thing they can say is no but DO NOT accept the unit on the list with a reduced price because at that point your leverage is gone.


Jeff, Onkyo has already said no to replacing my defective unit will a non recall, I just left a voicemail with the super Talia Garcia demanding a replacement, what chance do I have of an upgrade? I've been waiting a week just for a return label so they can repair my new unopened receiver. I'm expecting a call in the AM Friday from the Amazon rep that sent my new replacement to see if I received a good unit, in the interim I sent her an email earlier today stating that I received another defect and looked forward to speaking with her about an upgrade and asking if she could have the Fulfillment center at least look at the outside box for a serial number that did not contain the letter Z before shipping another replacement. I got an email from a different Amazon rep and was told that she had started the refund process, quote "it is unlikely that you will receive another replacement at this time that will not be defective" end quote. I can not believe this. I went to my Amazon account and indeed they have starting the refund process. Out of curiosity I searched Amazon for my receiver and they are selling it through OneCall now on the Amazon Store front. I don't know if I will ever awake from this nightmare. Take care.
Jeff


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> I got an email from a different Amazon rep and was told that she had started the refund process, quote "it is unlikely that you will receive another replacement at this time that will not be defective" end quote. I can not believe this. I went to my Amazon account and indeed they have starting the refund process. Out of curiosity I searched Amazon for my receiver and they are selling it through OneCall now on the Amazon Store front. I don't know if I will ever awake from this nightmare.


I'm really sorry to hear that all this is working out so poorly for you, _needspeed52_. If they can't assure you that a replacement won't be on the recall list, it would seem that a refund, or an exchange for another brand might be the only feasible option, unless you want to send your new unit directly to Onkyo for repairs. If my OneCall replacement is not on the recall list when it comes in later today, that might be another option for you since they are one of Amazon's resellers. I'll post back later today with the results of the S/N search after it arrives.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that all this is working out so poorly for you, _needspeed52_. If they can't assure you that a replacement won't be on the recall list, it would seem that a refund, or an exchange for another brand might be the only feasible option, unless you want to send your new unit directly to Onkyo for repairs. If my OneCall replacement is not on the recall list when it comes in later today, that might be another option for you since they are one of Amazon's resellers. I'll post back later today with the results of the S/N search after it arrives.


Thanks OZ, I would appreciate the heads up of your SN issue. The latest from Amazon is that they have issued the refund and no futher action is deemed necessary, they just dropped the ball and that's it. I have not heard from the super at Onkyo USA yet either. Another brand is really not a choice at this point, I am dead set on getting this issue resolved. I have given considerable thought to sending to Onkyo and just have them replace the board if I ever get the shipping label.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> I do not have the words to properly convey just how sorry I am for what you are enduring. This is one of those exceedingly rare times when by virtue of purchasing from a behemoth like Amazon that sells Onkyos by the ton results in pretty much being assured you are getting the newest production units. As most problems like this Recall manifest in the beginning of a run and certainly not when the replacements are already on the Website, this is truly cruel irony.
> 
> Given that the 818 is adding Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT, it might be worth simply asking for Amazon Credit provided you have a serviceable AVR now. Given the Recall, you have all the reasons in the world to Return the AVR's and by asking for Credit instead of a Refund I would guess Amazon would be more likely to be agreeable.
> 
> When my Onkyo TX-NR3007's HDMI Board failed last May, I drove 60 Miles to the closest Repair Center to save the time In Transit. When 5 Days later, I was told the AVR was ready, I could not have been more pleased. However, once getting home, I find out that while HDMI Video worked perfectly, HDMI Audio only worked with True HD, DTS HD, and LPCM. Thus, no PCM, Dolby Digital, DTS, PLII, etc... I could not believe the Technician did not put it on the Test Bench as I implored them to do as the Amplifiers had never been hooked up. I drive back the next day hoping it was something simple like Firmware only to be told that it was another defective HDMI Board. Sitting outside the Repair Center, I called every Service Center in Florida and either the wait was 3 Weeks and or they did not want to touch it due to the Repair not being completed. After an hour sitting outside the Center, I ended up leaving it with them but asked for them to Next Day Air the Board which I offered to pay for.
> 
> This is where it got really good. While waiting for them to diagnose the AVR, I heard the Staff talk about them having issues with their Account with Onkyo. By the time I got back home again, the Repair Center was no longer even listed on Onkyo's Authorized Service Center Listing. It took an additional week for them to get their Account back to the point to where they could order Parts. I plan my day around being in the area for the day the 2nd HDMI Board came only to be told they would not be able to get to it until late in the Afternoon. I finally call at 4PM and am told, wait for it, that the 2nd replacement HDMI Board was defective!
> 
> Finally I got through to the highest levels of Onkyo USA. They sent a Box to the Store 2nd Day Air. As it was arriving Monday, I begged the Center to immediately put the AVR in the Box and immediately hand it to the UPS Driver. However, in spite of driving almost 400 Miles back and forth, they could not do this one solid and the AVR was not sent to Onkyo USA until Monday as opposed to Friday. My hatred for this Service Center will never end and I would not entrust them to fix Legos.
> 
> Once it got to Onkyo USA, things moved quickly. Due to the absurdity of the situation, they decided to send me a TX-NR3008 instead. At first it was a B-Stock as the 3007 was one, but due to there being a shortage, they ended up sending me an A-Stock 3008. This part was pretty awesome as my Warranty went from 2 Months remaining to 2 Years. That and Audyssey XT32 made this a much easier pill to swallow. However, I was without an AVR from late May until early July. While I had a backup AVR, it was not an HDMI AVR (Marantz Reference SR-19EX) and I really missed having Dual Subwoofer Inputs with individual Calibration. All I can say is once it got to Onkyo proper, it took less than a week and I cannot believe they are taking a week to send you a Return Label.
> J


Thanks JJ, it just seems to get worse!!!!


----------



## ozar

You'd think that any distributor that is selling units on a recall list would put a notice of such on their website or in their ads alerting buyers to that fact. I'm sure distributors know what serial numbers they have in stock, so it would seem they'd have someone checking them and then posting the alert if needed. Nobody wants to buy a brand new receiver only to have to turn around and ship it off to the manufacturer for repairs.

Either way, good luck with it, _needspeed52_!


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> You'd think that any distributor that is selling units on a recall list would put a notice of such on their website or in their ads alerting buyers to that fact. I'm sure distributors know what serial numbers they have in stock, so it would seem they'd have someone checking them and then posting the alert if needed. Nobody wants to buy a brand new receiver only to have to turn around and ship it off to the manufacturer for repairs.
> 
> Either way, good luck with it, _needspeed52_!


OZ and to all concerned,
I spoke to Ms. Garcia from Onkyo USA and she has just informed me that my experince with receiving three defective units is unacceptable and that she went up the corporate ladder so to speak, to resolve this issue. She has emailed me a prepaid return shipping label to Onkyo USA where I am to send my unit, in the interim she is not only getting me a non recall SN replacement but having the new unit thoroughly tested and evaluated prior to boxing it up and sending to me, this is a new manufactured receiver, I guess they are still making them. Amazon is at fault here, they should not have had the defective units in stock let alone shipping them to customers, I'd like to know how many unknowing customers have defective units and are not aware of it, Amazon being the largest Onkyo Authorized Dealer. The Z in the SN denotes that it was manufactured in December according to Ms. Garcia, and from what she told me, I gathered that units manufactured from October 2011 to January 2012 are affected which includes a substantial number. The repair of affected units involves replacing an entire board as per our conversation. She guaranteed me that I would not be getting a "repaired" unit but a new tested non recall product. She will be handling all of this process and will be corresponding with me daily on the progress. I guess my voicemail I left yesterday with her did something as I told her that I would not let this rest and resolution is the only option, honestly I don't think that had anything to do with it, what did was the fact that I had received from Amazon three defective units in three weeks. Well my friends I again have faith in Onkyo, I think being persistent and not giving up when all around you do, pays off, I hope this will inspire others that Doing The Right Thing in all your affairs is the way to proceed in life. Jack I kept thinking of your ordeal and the outcome, it got me through the day and to the present, although it was hard to remain positive when surrounded by adversity. Thanks to all who made this journey with me and were supportive through out it all. Oz my friend I hope to hear good news from you soon.
Best Regards, Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb

Thats good news Jeff, Glad to hear that Onkyo is taking care of you. My original thoughts that Amazon is at fault here is not good given the large inventory they have. I wonder if Onkyo will be making a special effort to deal with Amazon on this issue as it sounds like thay have already told them to send back all defective units.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that all this is working out so poorly for you, _needspeed52_. If they can't assure you that a replacement won't be on the recall list, it would seem that a refund, or an exchange for another brand might be the only feasible option, unless you want to send your new unit directly to Onkyo for repairs. If my OneCall replacement is not on the recall list when it comes in later today, that might be another option for you since they are one of Amazon's resellers. I'll post back later today with the results of the S/N search after it arrives.


OZ, I just spoke to OneCall before I talked with Ms.Garcia from Onkyo USA, I contacted them to see if they were informed of the recall and could I get a non recall SN receiver from them guaranteed, they assured me that all recall units were returned to Onkyo and they had no defective SN's in stock. That is good news for you my friend. Thought you would like to know.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> Thats good news Jeff, Glad to hear that Onkyo is taking care of you. My original thoughts that Amazon is at fault here is not good given the large inventory they have. I wonder if Onkyo will be making a special effort to deal with Amazon on this issue as it sounds like thay have already told them to send back all defective units.


Tony, yes Onkyo has stepped up to the plate and according to Onkyo Amazon has had ample time to remove the defective stock, and yes Onkyo will be making a special effort to deal with Amazon as per my conversation with them. Amazon has removed all stock of the 709 as of now, other X09 models I am not sure. OneCall has done so and offering a guarantee that all defective stock has been returned to Onkyo, so folks can order from them without reservation.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> OZ and to all concerned,
> I spoke to Ms. Garcia from Onkyo USA and she has just informed me that my experince with receiving three defective units is unacceptable and that she went up the corporate ladder so to speak, to resolve this issue. She has emailed me a prepaid return shipping label to Onkyo USA where I am to send my unit, in the interim she is not only getting me a non recall SN replacement but having the new unit thoroughly tested and evaluated prior to boxing it up and sending to me, this is a new manufactured receiver, I guess they are still making them. Amazon is at fault here, they should not have had the defective units in stock let alone shipping them to customers, I'd like to know how many unknowing customers have defective units and are not aware of it, Amazon being the largest Onkyo Authorized Dealer. The Z in the SN denotes that it was manufactured in December according to Ms. Garcia, and from what she told me, I gathered that units manufactured from October 2011 to January 2012 are affected which includes a substantial number. The repair of affected units involves replacing an entire board as per our conversation. She guaranteed me that I would not be getting a "repaired" unit but a new tested non recall product. She will be handling all of this process and will be corresponding with me daily on the progress. I guess my voicemail I left yesterday with her did something as I told her that I would not let this rest and resolution is the only option, honestly I don't think that had anything to do with it, what did was the fact that I had received from Amazon three defective units in three weeks. Well my friends I again have faith in Onkyo, I think being persistent and not giving up when all around you do, pays off, I hope this will inspire others that Doing The Right Thing in all your affairs is the way to proceed in life. Jack I kept thinking of your ordeal and the outcome, it got me through the day and to the present, although it was hard to remain positive when surrounded by adversity. Thanks to all who made this journey with me and were supportive through out it all. Oz my friend I hope to hear good news from you soon.
> Best Regards, Jeff


Hello,
Due to my 3007 fiasco, Jack Cooper (National Parts & Service Manager) did the same thing for me with the 3008 that was sent. It is a decidedly good thing that they are doing so. My 3008 has been rock solid. So glad to read you have attained an happy resolution.
Cheers,
J


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Due to my 3007 fiasco, Jack Cooper (National Parts & Service Manager) did the same thing for me with the 3008 that was sent. It is a decidedly good thing that they are doing so. My 3008 has been rock solid. So glad to read you have attained an happy resolution.
> Cheers,
> J


Thanks Jack.


----------



## ozar

Okay, just got my model 809 in from OneCall and there is no "Z" in the serial number. After running the number through the S/N check at the Onkyo website, I get the following message:



> *Your receiver does not need this update.*


...so all seems good so far! Now if nothing else goes wrong and the receiver continues to work properly, I'm going to be really happy with it.

_needspeed52_, good luck with yours, and I do hope everyone else going through this recall thing gets any issues worked out with their vendor or with Onkyo, and that everyone has a happy ending!


Do any of you happen to know how the SN code works as far as the date of manufacture goes? I like to at least know what month and year my stuff was made when possible. The day of manufacture would be good too, if it's in the S/N code. Thanks to anyone that might know.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Okay, just got my model 809 in from OneCall and there is no "Z" in the serial number. After running the number through the S/N check at the Onkyo website, I get the following message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...so all seems good so far! Now if nothing else goes wrong and the receiver continues to work properly, I'm going to be really happy with it.
> 
> _needspeed52_, good luck with yours, and I do hope everyone else going through this recall thing gets any issues worked out with their vendor or with Onkyo, and that everyone has a happy ending!
> 
> 
> Do any of you happen to know how the SN code works as far as the date of manufacture goes? I like to at least know what month and year my stuff was made when possible. The day of manufacture would be good too, if it's in the S/N code. Thanks to anyone that might know.



OZ, that is great news, all I know is that the Z means it was maufactured in December, I also had the letters DC in the SN. Many of the recalls were produced between October 2011 and January 2012, my guess, your 809falls into the late January February production run. I'm very happy that Onkyo USA is not just shipping a non recall SN item but will be thoroughly tested at the NJ facility before Ms Garcia who is overseeing this entire process ships this item to me. I got a very pleasant and surprising email from Amazon stating that they will be discounting my original Onkyo purchase $155.04 due to the inconvenience of three defective units. The only reason they are doing this is that I told them that Onkyo USA has elected to replace my receiver with a new one because you (Amazon) sent three defective units and had ample time to pull all defective stock but kept shipping anyway. Good for you OZ, glad to hear the good news. Ironic how all this turned out, faith restored!
Jeff


----------



## ozar

Nice refund... you definitely do deserve it, _needspeed52_! Hope your new receiver works out well once it's delivered, and that it will be trouble free for many years.

Now with any luck, maybe the recall stirred things up a bit and any systems that were manufactured after the recall period have been checked a little closer and quality control is now going full speed ahead.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Nice refund... you definitely do deserve it, _needspeed52_! Hope your new receiver works out well once it's delivered, and that it will be trouble free for many years.
> 
> Now with any luck, maybe the recall stirred things up a bit and any systems that were manufactured after the recall period have been checked a little closer and quality control is now going full speed ahead.


A wake up call is always needed now and then, it worked for me.


----------



## aswordnamedgram

Hello guys, my HT-s3400 just arrived today and i checked the serial number twice and got the message:

*"Your receiver does not need this update"*

The serial number begins like this: 0984DC5*******46. There is no Z.

Also found this sticker on the box:



> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4794/foto300312083811pm.jpg


According to the sticker, the HT was manufactured in august 2011 or i'm i wrong?.

Do you guys think it's a good one and its safe to install it?? I don't know if it's worth to take the risk.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ozar

aswordnamedgram said:


> Hello guys, my HT-s3400 just arrived today and i checked the serial number twice and got the message:
> 
> *"Your receiver does not need this update"*
> 
> The serial number begins like this: 0984DC5*******46. There is no Z.


Hello and welcome to the forums! :wave:

If your serial number is not on the recall list, that sounds like a good thing.



aswordnamedgram said:


> Also found this sticker on the box:
> 
> 
> According to the sticker, the HT was manufactured in august 2011 or i'm i wrong?.


It appears that you are correct about when your unit was manufactured.



aswordnamedgram said:


> Do you guys think it's a good one and its safe to install it?? I don't know if it's worth to take the risk.


It appears that your unit is not on the recall list, so I'm not sure what you mean by "good one". Why would you think that it is not safe, and if it's not, what risk are you referring to?


----------



## ozar

Here is a bit more info regarding serial numbers and the recall from the international Onkyo site:

http://www.intl.onkyo.com/whats_new/2012_0304.html

Not sure, but it looks like those serial numbers in their present order _might_ reflect Nov, Dec, and Jan manufactured units.

The odd thing is that my new replacement unit received just yesterday has the "21" in the serial number, but it shows as not needing the update when using the SN checking page at Onkyo's website. I'm still confused, but happy that my receiver is showing to be clear of needing any repair work.


----------



## tcarcio

needspeed52 said:


> OZ and to all concerned,
> I spoke to Ms. Garcia from Onkyo USA and she has just informed me that my experince with receiving three defective units is unacceptable and that she went up the corporate ladder so to speak, to resolve this issue. She has emailed me a prepaid return shipping label to Onkyo USA where I am to send my unit, in the interim she is not only getting me a non recall SN replacement but having the new unit thoroughly tested and evaluated prior to boxing it up and sending to me, this is a new manufactured receiver, I guess they are still making them. Amazon is at fault here, they should not have had the defective units in stock let alone shipping them to customers, I'd like to know how many unknowing customers have defective units and are not aware of it, Amazon being the largest Onkyo Authorized Dealer. The Z in the SN denotes that it was manufactured in December according to Ms. Garcia, and from what she told me, I gathered that units manufactured from October 2011 to January 2012 are affected which includes a substantial number. The repair of affected units involves replacing an entire board as per our conversation. She guaranteed me that I would not be getting a "repaired" unit but a new tested non recall product. She will be handling all of this process and will be corresponding with me daily on the progress. I guess my voicemail I left yesterday with her did something as I told her that I would not let this rest and resolution is the only option, honestly I don't think that had anything to do with it, what did was the fact that I had received from Amazon three defective units in three weeks. Well my friends I again have faith in Onkyo, I think being persistent and not giving up when all around you do, pays off, I hope this will inspire others that Doing The Right Thing in all your affairs is the way to proceed in life. Jack I kept thinking of your ordeal and the outcome, it got me through the day and to the present, although it was hard to remain positive when surrounded by adversity. Thanks to all who made this journey with me and were supportive through out it all. Oz my friend I hope to hear good news from you soon.
> Best Regards, Jeff


So glad to hear that things are working out and that Onkyo is standing behind their product. Nice....:T


----------



## needspeed52

tcarcio said:


> So glad to hear that things are working out and that Onkyo is standing behind their product. Nice....:T


Thanks TC, it is nice to have the communication door open when you have a problem, Onkyo has stepped up and Amazon was reluctant but also came through with a significant discount of the purchased price after all was said and done.


----------



## tcarcio

In the meantime my 809 is cranking out The Beatles Rubber Soul album as we speak and with my new CHT speakers the sound is excellent......:bigsmile:


----------



## ozar

Hey, _needspeed52_... any word yet from Onkyo on when your new receiver is supposed to be delivered? I'd imagine that you are pretty excited, and can hardly wait!

Oh, and when it comes in, would you mind posting at least the 8th and 9th digits of the serial number? I'm still trying to figure out their serial number coding, and have found that the "DC" is common to all of the units, but the Z and some other letters/numbers are unique to certain models, or individual units.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Hey, _needspeed52_... any word yet from Onkyo on when your new receiver is supposed to be delivered? I'd imagine that you are pretty excited, and can hardly wait!
> 
> Oh, and when it comes in, would you mind posting at least the 8th and 9th digits of the serial number? I'm still trying to figure out their serial number coding, and have found that the "DC" is common to all of the units, but the Z and some other letters/numbers are unique to certain models, or individual units.


OZ, no word yet as to when it will be delivered, expecting a call from the super that is handling the whole process, she will call on Monday with update. She told me that she has an order in for a new receiver to be shipped to her unboxed, I don't know what she meant by that, I imagine that Onkyo is still manufacturing 2011 models and she will personally oversee the the testing and evaluation of my unit prior to boxing it up and shipping to me, she guaranteed that it will not only have a good SN but working as designed to in all regards. I really appreciate the fact that she is doing this to make things right, plus the Amazon discount $155! Quoting her the Z denotes the month it was made (December). I will report back on the progress and will ask her over the phone for the SN of my receiver, I will post it here as soon as I get it. Take care brother.
Jeff


----------



## aswordnamedgram

ozar said:


> It appears that your unit is not on the recall list, so I'm not sure what you mean by "good one". Why would you think that it is not safe, and if it's not, what risk are you referring to?


Thanks and well... I was a bit paranoid. But after all, I opened the box and hooked the ht to my ps3  It has been working fine for the last 3 days and i hope it stays that way, the only thing that annoys me is a pop like sound when audio mode/input changes, is that normal?. By the way I'm glad to hear that your new 809 is not on the recall and that is working fine. :wave:


----------



## ozar

aswordnamedgram said:


> the only thing that annoys me is a pop like sound when audio mode/input changes, is that normal?. By the way I'm glad to hear that your new 809 is not on the recall and that is working fine.


If it's the sound I think you are referring to, yes that is normal. Glad yours is working well, too, and hope it will last you for many years!


----------



## tcarcio

A pop out of the speakers? I know my 809 clicks at the reciever when it changes modes but it doesn't pop out of the speakers.


----------



## ozar

tcarcio said:


> A pop out of the speakers? I know my 809 clicks at the reciever when it changes modes but it doesn't pop out of the speakers.


What I get is more of a "click" than a pop as well, and it sounds like a switching operation taking place within the receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, relay clicking is normal as it switches processors. Onkyo uses slightly louder relays than some other manufacturers however even on my Sherwood I hear them if there is nothing coming out of the speakers.


----------



## needspeed52

Hello All,
I received an email today from Ms. Garcia of Onkyo USA in NJ stating that my replacement receiver is due to arrive from their California warehouse on Thursday and she will update me as soon as it has been tested and evaluated. The serial number of the replacement is 1007DC31Z2020555, it has the "Z" which denotes month of production which is December 2011. The SN's affected were indeed manufactured between the months of November, December 2011 to January 2012. My receiver was definately made during the recall time frame but she added many of these units were not affected, mine being one of them. I checked it out at the Onkyo USA site and it did state unit does not need update. I'm more confused now than before, how can some be affected and others not. I'm just happy with the results of this resolution and look forward to finally getting to use my receiver. To whom it may concern there is a new firmware update for X08 models made in 2010. you can check that at the Onkyo USA site under press releases.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
That is interesting that it is coming from California as mine was Inspected and Shipped from New Jersey where their HQ is located. Without question the affected Transistor Board is being swapped out just to make double sure there will be no issues I would wager. I wonder why California with you being located in Pennsylvania?
J


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is interesting that it is coming from California as mine was Inspected and Shipped from New Jersey where their HQ is located. Without question the affected Transistor Board is being swapped out just to make double sure there will be no issues I would wager. I wonder why California with you being located in Pennsylvania?
> J


Jack, I was surprised also coming from California, at this point I'm just happy knowing I will get a new receiver regardless if indeed they swap out the boards, maybe they don't have any new stock in NJ, they could have easily just replaced the board from one of their recall stock in NJ, which I'm sure there are plenty, I had three recalls alone. I trust Ms. Garcia will do the right thing, I believe she is a person of integrity though I don't know her personally she conveyed this to me over the telephone.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, I was surprised also coming from California, at this point I'm just happy knowing I will get a new receiver regardless if indeed they swap out the boards, maybe they don't have any new stock in NJ, they could have easily just replaced the board from one of their recall stock in NJ, which I'm sure there are plenty, I had three recalls alone. I trust Ms. Garcia will do the right thing, I believe she is a person of integrity though I don't know her personally she conveyed this to me over the telephone.
> Jeff


Once past the 800 Number "Script Readers", I have had nothing but excellent interactions with the folks at Onkyo USA. I absolutely hate what you are having to go through. All I can say is I was in a fairly similar situation last year (minus 600 Miles driving back and forth from the most inept Service Center extant) and the end resolution has been overwhelmingly positive. I know how frustrating this must be, but you are truly almost at the finish line and the prize is a fantastic AVR.


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Once past the 800 Number "Script Readers", I have had nothing but excellent interactions with the folks at Onkyo USA. I absolutely hate what you are having to go through. All I can say is I was in a fairly similar situation last year (minus 600 Miles driving back and forth from the most inept Service Center extant) and the end resolution has been overwhelmingly positive. I know how frustrating this must be, but you are truly almost at the finish line and the prize is a fantastic AVR.


Jack, I've had my share of script readers and also supposedly knowledgeable people in parts and repairs at Onkyo USA with whom I had to point out the recall, they didn't have a clue, but on the positive side from the ignorance of staff I was able to get through to someone who was sympathetic to my malady, and had the power and knowledge to act accordingly. So in the end I have gained respect in regards to Onkyo and anticipate receiving a functional receiver that I plan on enjoying for years to come. Thanks my friend for the positive feedback. I was determined to settle for nothing less.
Jeff


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> The serial number of the replacement is 1007DC31Z2020555, it has the "Z" which denotes month of production which is December 2011. The SN's affected were indeed manufactured between the months of November, December 2011 to January 2012. My receiver was definately made during the recall time frame but she added many of these units were not affected, mine being one of them. I checked it out at the Onkyo USA site and it did state unit does not need update. I'm more confused now than before, how can some be affected and others not.


Yes, that is interesting but as you say, also confusing. The replacement I received has a "21" for the eighth and ninth S/N digits and they too were among the recalled units, but checking the S/N on Onkyo's site says that it does not need the update, so I guess it is just certain strings of serial numbers that need them. Either that, or Onkyo is repairing them and shipping them back out as new receivers because mine came from OneCall. My guess is that we will remain confused about all this, but hopefully happy if our receivers continue to work properly.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Yes, that is interesting but as you say, also confusing. The replacement I received has a "21" for the eighth and ninth S/N digits and they too were among the recalled units, but checking the S/N on Onkyo's site says that it does not need the update, so I guess it is just certain strings of serial numbers that need them. Either that, or Onkyo is repairing them and shipping them back out as new receivers because mine came from OneCall. My guess is that we will remain confused about all this, but hopefully happy if our receivers continue to work properly.


Oz, I too am confused, but I was told my new replacement is coming from California and will arrive at the NJ facility Thursday where it will be tested, Ms. Garcia will personally oversee this process, She has been in touch with me the entire time. I don't believe they are fixing the recalls and selling as new, she could have easily done that at the NJ headquarters with mine, she didn't. I could be wrong but I've developed a kind of trust with her, some thing I don't have with Amazon anymore. The first three of mine had the letter Z in the SN and all were defective, the replacement has the Z but no recall, just like yours with 21 and no recall. I'm hoping for the best and feeling much better with my Onkyo purchase. Take care.
Jeff


----------



## lcaillo

ozar said:


> Yes, that is interesting but as you say, also confusing. The replacement I received has a "21" for the eighth and ninth S/N digits and they too were among the recalled units, but checking the S/N on Onkyo's site says that it does not need the update, so I guess it is just certain strings of serial numbers that need them. Either that, or Onkyo is repairing them and shipping them back out as new receivers because mine came from OneCall. My guess is that we will remain confused about all this, but hopefully happy if our receivers continue to work properly.


I doubt seriously that they are fixing them and shipping them out as new. Now they might fix them and use the repaired units as replacements for people with problem units. Most units that go back defective are rebuilt and sold as refurbs or B stock units. Sometimes, they just write them off and they go to salvage or end up in other markets.


----------



## ozar

My own replacement unit continues to work great so far and I've been testing it thoroughly while it is still within the 30-day return period provided by my vendor. This is my 3rd Onkyo unit in a row, so after having problems with the first two very soon after purchase, my entire future with the Onkyo brand now depends on this unit providing years of trouble free service.

Here's to hoping we all have a successful go with our replaced/repaired receivers!


----------



## Zeitgeist

Yikes! Glad my 886 isn't included...

It's always unfortunate when there is a recall - but nice to see Onkyo taking action.


----------



## iove

My 809 do need the upgrade. I filled out the form on March 24 and have not received the shipping box or any additional information other than the e-mail. Anyone received their shipping box yet?


----------



## Jungle Jack

iove said:


> My 809 do need the upgrade. I filled out the form on March 24 and have not received the shipping box or any additional information other than the e-mail. Anyone received their shipping box yet?


Hello,
I would call Onkyo in the Morning. You will get better service if you call their 201 Area Code Number which is on the Onkyo USA Website. It does seem to be taking too long as I was told it would take 7 Days for a Shipping Label to arrive. However, you are the first I believe who has also requested a Box. Good idea anyway as UPS usually trashes the Boxes and it is ideal to keep the original one in as good a condition as possible for potential Resale Value. Regardless, this does seem to be taking too long and a phone call or Email is in order.\


----------



## ozar

iove said:


> I filled out the form on March 24 and have not received the shipping box or any additional information other than the e-mail. Anyone received their shipping box yet?


So you will know that you are not alone, I requested a box and prepaid label from Onkyo early on March 23rd and have not received them yet either. I wound up returning my recalled unit to the vendor for replacement so I won't be needing the box or label when they do happen to arrive, but surely you will receive yours soon.

Good luck with all of it.


----------



## iove

Thanks guys! When I filled out the online form, I did not realize that I could opt out of the shipping box as I still have the original box and outer box from ABT.

Another note: What is the turn around time? I'm leaving on a 2 week trip in late-May and would hate to have UPS return the unit back to Onkyo.


----------



## ozar

iove said:


> What is the turn around time? I'm leaving on a 2 week trip in late-May and would hate to have UPS return the unit back to Onkyo.


I read somewhere that the turn around time for the repair by Onkyo is supposed to be about 2 weeks. Haven't heard of anyone confirming that to be what it actually is, though.


----------



## daveyi

Hi everyone, I'm Dave, BRAND new to home theater, and also brand new to this forum. I'm a newbie, please be nice! Turns out, I ordered the HT-S7409, the DAY before I came upon this thread. I've read through the entire post, and although needspeed and ozar have made purchases from Amazon and OneCall respectively, no one has made mention of Newegg. I purchased my unit from Newegg 2 days ago, read this thread the next day (yesterday), and am scared to death that the unit being shipped to me will need a repair/replacement. I've never owned a home theater system, as this is my first - granted it's a HTIB, but, hey I don't need the crazier stuff just yet. But I'm sure I'll get the bug.

Soooo...I called Newegg and spoke to a manager. She informed me:

a) Newegg has never heard of this recall - the only recent Onkyo recall they have on file is from May 2011. Maybe the one JJ is referring to..based on what I've read here, sounds like Amazon and OneCall are aware of this recall from Onkyo, everyone BUT Newegg.

b) her Newegg folks are unable to get my SN to me before it's shipped, in order for me to punch into the website, to see if my unit is affected. That way, if it was affected, I could cancel the order..

c) She/Newegg cannot send me a prepaid shipping label right NOW (as I'm waiting for the unit), as I'm trying to anticipate whether or not I'll need to send the unit back and save some time.

The manager informed me that the inventory they have is "NOT affected by ANY recall." I have this in writing from her, in an email, just in case. 

Once I get the unit, I'll put up the SN, and let people know what's going to happen...but based on NeedSpeed's take, I'm not too thrilled..just my luck, huh?


----------



## iove

I called Onkyo and was told there is a delay or backorder of boxes/labels. I asked if they can just send the labels and they said no. Everything is in process. Apparently, all the repairs will be sent to Illinois.


----------



## ozar

iove said:


> I called Onkyo and was told there is a delay or backorder of boxes/labels. I asked if they can just send the labels and they said no. Everything is in process. Apparently, all the repairs will be sent to Illinois.


Thanks for the info!

That makes me glad I went through the vendor for a replacement instead of a repair job through Onkyo. Hope it doesn't take them too long to get everyone all fixed up...


----------



## needspeed52

iove said:


> I called Onkyo and was told there is a delay or backorder of boxes/labels. I asked if they can just send the labels and they said no. Everything is in process. Apparently, all the repairs will be sent to Illinois.


iove, that is probably the case, as I had three recalls and Amazon was unable to check SN's prior to shipping, the point is I could no longer trust Amazon to ship a non defective unit, so I called Onkyo USA for just a return shipping label to have the unit shipped to them for repair and I still don't have it, I don't need it as I pleaded my case with an Onkyo Super and got the resolution I deserved. Davey, I don't think your HT-S7409 will be affected, I'm just curious as to why Newegg knew nothing about the recall. I think all Newegg does is replacement, not refund. I just hope all works out for you guys, so you do not have to jump through hoops like I did to get resolution. Good Luck. This must be a massive recall if they ran out of boxes and labels, maybe it's just another excuse Onkyo is using, who knows!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## lcaillo

Newegg and similar companies are not likely to know about such a recall. The ship boxes. When the get lots of returns for a vendor they start asking questions, but lots of these are likely not immediate failures so owners end up looking to Onkyo rather than the seller.


----------



## needspeed52

lcaillo said:


> Newegg and similar companies are not likely to know about such a recall. The ship boxes. When the get lots of returns for a vendor they start asking questions, but lots of these are likely not immediate failures so owners end up looking to Onkyo rather than the seller.


Leonard, you are right, Newegg and Amazon just ship boxes and replace the returns with more boxes, Amazon just happens to be Onkyo's biggest distributor and were well aware of the recall, their HQ's and fullfilment Center are two different entities and lack communication between the two, OneCall is the the only dealer that I know of that pulled and returned all defective stock to Onkyo, I commend them for that. I just got an update on my receiver from the super handling my case, she informed it has been running full throttle since yesterday and performing as per spec's with no problems, if it continues to do so she will ship it out to me this afternoon, I am grateful to have found someone in the Onkyo camp that stepped up to the plate and personally oversaw this entire process, I look forward to getting and using the receiver, good luck to all who may be having difficulties, be persistent until you get the resolution that you deserve.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> That makes me glad I went through the vendor for a replacement instead of a repair job through Onkyo. Hope it doesn't take them too long to get everyone all fixed up...


OZ, my receiver passed the testing at the Onkyo facilty and it is on it's way to me, finally. I still don't know why she had it shipped to the NJ facility from California, either way I don't care as long as I get a new functional receiver and she asked me to notify her when I receive it and set it up in my rig and what do I think. It's good to know that I will be dealing with her directly and not all the red tape I'd have to go through if there is a problem, I don't forsee any problems but it's good to know that I have a direct link to someone who can get results. How is yours holding up?
Jeff


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> OZ, my receiver passed the testing at the Onkyo facilty and it is on it's way to me, finally. I still don't know why she had it shipped to the NJ facility from California, either way I don't care as long as I get a new functional receiver and she asked me to notify her when I receive it and set it up in my rig and what do I think. It's good to know that I will be dealing with her directly and not all the red tape I'd have to go through if there is a problem, I don't forsee any problems but it's good to know that I have a direct link to someone who can get results. How is yours holding up?


Glad to hear that your wait is almost over. Hopefully you can put all this behind you once it arrives and you've tested everything. Mine is still holding up very well so far and it's getting tested fairly heavily each day. My previous (recalled) unit has been returned to the vendor and they received it early today, so as long as they issue the proper credit and do so in a timely manner, I guess this is all finally over for me as well. 

Best of luck to you with your new receiver.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Glad to hear that your wait is almost over. Hopefully you can put all this behind you once it arrives and you've tested everything. Mine is still holding up very well so far and it's getting tested fairly heavily each day. My previous (recalled) unit has been returned to the vendor and they received it early today, so as long as they issue the proper credit and do so in a timely manner, I guess this is all finally over for me as well.
> 
> Best of luck to you with your new receiver.


Thanks my friend, likewise.


----------



## daveyi

Hey guys,
So I received my HT S7409, punched in the SN, and luckily, don't need to sent the unit back. Now, on to setting it up! Can't wait... 

Needspeed, hope your unit, when it gets to you, performs up to par. Again, I'm new to this whole realm of HT, and I've found this forum to be respectful and engaging - thanks.


----------



## needspeed52

daveyi said:


> Hey guys,
> So I received my HT S7409, punched in the SN, and luckily, don't need to sent the unit back. Now, on to setting it up! Can't wait...
> 
> Needspeed, hope your unit, when it gets to you, performs up to par. Again, I'm new to this whole realm of HT, and I've found this forum to be respectful and engaging - thanks.


Dave, I'm glad your HT is not on the recall list, I expected it not to be, enjoy my friend and if you need anything don't hesitate to ask, we are here for you.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> Glad to hear that your wait is almost over. Hopefully you can put all this behind you once it arrives and you've tested everything. Mine is still holding up very well so far and it's getting tested fairly heavily each day. My previous (recalled) unit has been returned to the vendor and they received it early today, so as long as they issue the proper credit and do so in a timely manner, I guess this is all finally over for me as well.
> 
> Best of luck to you with your new receiver.


OZ, got my receiver and in the process of running a gamut of tests, so far it is performing well, I will continue to give it a workout from all sources before install into rack and running Audessey with full calibration. I hope you got your return refund credit and all is well. Take care.
Jeff


----------



## ozar

needspeed52 said:


> OZ, got my receiver and in the process of running a gamut of tests, so far it is performing well, I will continue to give it a workout from all sources before install into rack and running Audessey with full calibration. I hope you got your return refund credit and all is well.


That's good to hear, _Jeff_... glad you are up and running! 

Hope it all checks out and you are able to get it setup and running properly in your audio rack. It can be a lot of work trying to get everything tweaked only to find out there's a problem with something such as a recall. :nono:

Yes, the full credit was properly applied to my account yesterday, so I'm good to go, and the new unit still seems to be working great. I've just added another Hsu sub to my present one to give me a pair, so I'm testing it and the new Onkyo aggressively.

Hope all continues to work well on your end...


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> OZ, got my receiver and in the process of running a gamut of tests, so far it is performing well, I will continue to give it a workout from all sources before install into rack and running Audessey with full calibration. I hope you got your return refund credit and all is well. Take care.
> Jeff


I am so happy to read this most overdue news. I am so happy your ordeal is over and you can get back to enjoying your HT.


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> That's good to hear, _Jeff_... glad you are up and running!
> 
> Hope it all checks out and you are able to get it setup and running properly in your audio rack. It can be a lot of work trying to get everything tweaked only to find out there's a problem with something such as a recall. :nono:
> 
> Yes, the full credit was properly applied to my account yesterday, so I'm good to go, and the new unit still seems to be working great. I've just added another Hsu sub to my present one to give me a pair, so I'm testing it and the new Onkyo aggressively.
> 
> Hope all continues to work well on your end...


Thanks brother, I noticed that you are senior shackster as well am I, I really don't cherish the thought of doing all the setup and tweaking again, I have faith this time that it will be well worth it. I too am considering adding a second Epik sub, I deserve it. I replaced a kitchen and bathroom faucet today and realized how much of a senior I really am, the money I saved will go into a well deserved spot in my rig. Take care OZ.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> I am so happy to read this most overdue news. I am so happy your ordeal is over and you can get back to enjoying your HT.


Thanks so much Jack, I do believe the ordeal is over and I am very satisfied with the outcome, call me an Onkyo fanboy, I was persistent and would accept nothing less. I got to spend time with my wife and listen to a lot of two channel music via LP and CD in the interim, so it was not all that bad. Good to hear from you Jack as always.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I really think this 809 is going to treat you right. My 3008 that was also QC'ed by Onkyo Headquarters has been an utter delight. (knocked on wood) I am glad I also have a Sherwood/Newcastle R972 should any issues arise. If I was not using dual subwoofers, I would really be torn over which to use as my main AVR. However, the SubEQ HT part of XT32 does a ridiculously good job on my 2 Martin Logan Subwoofers. 
J


----------



## iove

needspeed52 said:


> iove, that is probably the case, as I had three recalls and Amazon was unable to check SN's prior to shipping, the point is I could no longer trust Amazon to ship a non defective unit, so I called Onkyo USA for just a return shipping label to have the unit shipped to them for repair and I still don't have it, I don't need it as I pleaded my case with an Onkyo Super and got the resolution I deserved. Davey, I don't think your HT-S7409 will be affected, I'm just curious as to why Newegg knew nothing about the recall. I think all Newegg does is replacement, not refund. I just hope all works out for you guys, so you do not have to jump through hoops like I did to get resolution. Good Luck. This must be a massive recall if they ran out of boxes and labels, maybe it's just another excuse Onkyo is using, who knows!!!!!
> Jeff


Just thought I'd update...5 days later and still no box! I even called a local servicer in Seattle area. Haven't heard back from him either! Hmmmmmm?????????????:foottap:


----------



## Interceptor007

Hello Everyone! Just joined the Shack forum and first thread I go into is this one. I am on my second 809, the first one purchased through Amazon via JR, was DOA, hooked everything up powered it on and Bang! Literally. Returned to JR, waited 3-4 weeks for them to come back in stock. Second unit comes boxed inside another box due to damage the original box suffered to abuse in some fashion! Needless to say, I photographed everything and contacted JR they noted all information on my file. Nothing wrong with the 809 it is running fine currently. So I come across this thread and enter my serial number, yep you guessed it!! Recall unit, so I will be contacting JR once again to replace in some fashion. The 809 is replacing my 805 that has been the heart of my HT for the past several yrs, I wouldnt have replaced but with new PJ and the need for 3D. Will let all know how this drama works out!! Cheers Tony


----------



## ozar

Interceptor007 said:


> So I come across this thread and enter my serial number, yep you guessed it!! Recall unit, so I will be contacting JR once again to replace in some fashion.


Hi, Tony... sorry to hear that things keep going wrong!

If you get a replacement, make sure they check the serial number or they have replaced all the recalled units they had in stock before they send out your new unit. I think having JR replace it will go much better for you than shipping it to Onkyo would, but that's just my opinion.

Good luck to you either way and do keep us updated.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Tony,
Welcome to HTS. I am really sorry to read of your issues. Thankfully Onkyo is really trying to make the Recall as smooth as possible should J&R give you problems about exchanging the 809. This whole thing is so strange as it is affecting very late production models whereas most Recalls occur on the early ones. I hope this gets worked out swiftly. The 805 you have is a classic and at least in the mean time, you have more power going to the speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ozar

In case any of you are still waiting for your prepaid label and box for returning your recalled units to Onkyo, I just received an email from them saying that they've shipped my return label and box, so it's apparently taking them around 4 weeks to respond to those users with recalled units.

In my case, I no longer need the box or label because I replaced the recalled unit through the original seller.


----------



## needspeed52

Interceptor007 said:


> Hello Everyone! Just joined the Shack forum and first thread I go into is this one. I am on my second 809, the first one purchased through Amazon via JR, was DOA, hooked everything up powered it on and Bang! Literally. Returned to JR, waited 3-4 weeks for them to come back in stock. Second unit comes boxed inside another box due to damage the original box suffered to abuse in some fashion! Needless to say, I photographed everything and contacted JR they noted all information on my file. Nothing wrong with the 809 it is running fine currently. So I come across this thread and enter my serial number, yep you guessed it!! Recall unit, so I will be contacting JR once again to replace in some fashion. The 809 is replacing my 805 that has been the heart of my HT for the past several yrs, I wouldnt have replaced but with new PJ and the need for 3D. Will let all know how this drama works out!! Cheers Tony


Tony, if I were you I would get a refund from J&R, and purchase your 809 from OneCall, they are the only dealer that I know for sure that have removed all defective recall serial number units from stock. If your still want to buy from J&R I would demand that they provide you with the new serial number of the 809 prior to shipping and also a substantial discount for your troubles. I got three recall SN's before I took this up with Onkyo USA, mine came from Amazon and I did get a 30% discount for my inconvenience. Hope this helps, I know what your going through.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> In case any of you are still waiting for your prepaid label and box for returning your recalled units to Onkyo, I just received an email from them saying that they've shipped my return label and box, so it's apparently taking them around 4 weeks to respond to those users with recalled units.
> 
> In my case, I no longer need the box or label because I replaced the recalled unit through the original seller.


OZ, same with me, I got an email yesterday, five weeks to get mine, I also don't need it. So far all is well with my receiver and enjoying it a lot. Thanks again my friend for the heads up with the LFE setting.
Jeff


----------



## Interceptor007

Update for from yesterdays posting. Received email from Onkyo saying item has shipped?? I assume its the same as poster above, with return package and label! Currently at work, so will contact JR tonight and see what they have to say. Thanks for the advice everyone! I'm not realty upset at all about having to replace the 809 repeatedly, it helps having multiple back ups! Onkyo 805, Yamaha RX V 995 and Harman Kardan. Funny thing is my wife flipped out that we had to replace the new AV again, said I was nuts for staying with Onkyo!! She and the kids love 3D!! Cheers Everyone!!! Tony


----------



## Timoteo

Wow I had heard that Onkyos had a bad wrap for their longevity but right out of the box huh!!?? Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## needspeed52

Timoteo said:


> Wow I had heard that Onkyos had a bad wrap for their longevity but right out of the box huh!!?? Sorry to hear that!!


I have been an Onkyo owner for many years and longevity of service is the reason I am still an Onkyo owner, I have products that are performing flawlessly after eight years.
Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb

needspeed52 said:


> I have been an Onkyo owner for many years and longevity of service is the reason I am still an Onkyo owner, I have products that are performing flawlessly after eight years.
> Jeff


Agreed, its comments like this:


> Wow I had heard that Onkyos had a bad wrap for their longevity but right out of the box huh!!??


that have wrongfully caused fear mongering among people who dont know any better.

Onkyo makes a great product, my 805 is still running perfectly and if I had gone by all the chatter over at AVS about the 805 bursting into flames I would have missed out on one of the best receivers ever made. Not one person has ever proven that that ever happened.


----------



## Interceptor007

Timoteo
Don't let my posting sway you in anyway! Onkyo makes great receivers! I have an 805 that has worked flawlessly for many yrs! My second 809 is functioning perfectly, even though its on the recall list! As with any electronics, problems can occur! Looking at the new lineup coming out, Onkyo looks to have hit a home run with the 818 also. For the best bang for your buck receivers Onkyo is the real deal!! Regards Tony


----------



## bobav

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, its comments like this:
> that have wrongfully caused fear mongering among people who dont know any better.
> 
> Onkyo makes a great product, my 805 is still running perfectly and if I had gone by all the chatter over at AVS about the 805 bursting into flames I would have missed out on one of the best receivers ever made. Not one person has ever proven that that ever happened.



So true. I have had products from most major CE manufacturers and all have had various issues. No matter what in the end Onkyo always comes to the rescue mabey at a little inconvienience and some error or poor judgement on some csr's bad day but they make a great product with awesome value. I get upset at rash statements like the one above and usually ignore them. You go on any thread and there are always some overblown horror stories and many story spreaders. I love my 3009.


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> I have been an Onkyo owner for many years and longevity of service is the reason I am still an Onkyo owner, I have products that are performing flawlessly after eight years.
> Jeff


Hello,
I am with Jeff on this. I have gone through more Onkyo AVR's than I want to count and have sold all but 1 to close friends. All are still functioning perfectly going as far back as 10 years. In the past 5 years, only a TX-NR3007 that I had needed to be repaired. A TX-SR805 and 875 are both going strong during this same time residing with friends who live within 10 miles.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Timoteo

I'm glad that you 2 Onkyo owners have products that have lasted the test of time. There are of course many that have had the same experience & no doubt Onkyo makes popular products. However that is not to say that they have had a previous track record of products breaking down, overheating etc. Yes, EVERY company has an issue here & there but it's a fact that for a while Onkyo had an unusually large count of these problems. Have they been resolved? I hope so!!....But the previous mention of a brand new AVR breaking upon initial setup indicates that they may still have these problems. Hopefully it's just one of those isolated incidences. But to say that Onkyo didn't have that track record just because your personal experience has been otherwise doesn't hold water.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
It is also a fact that Onkyo has the Number 1 Selling AVR in the US and Western Europe in the TX-NR609 with the 709 Number 2 or 3. Moreover, the x09 Series. prior to a quite shocking Recall at the absolute end of the Production Run, they have run cooler, done amazingly when Bench Tested, offer the best Video Processing with the HQV Vida/Marvell Qdeo tandem, offer THX Post Processing across a huge swath of the lineup, and prior to the Recall the first 10 Months of x09's have been quite reliable.

The x09's really represented a major change for Onkyo. Finally the Industrial Design changed after 5 years. In addition, to still maintain excellent Bench Tests for All Channels Driven Power while running cooler is quite a remarkable thing. And again, given how many more Onkyo's are sold than many of their competitors, it is a natural corollary that there will be a higher number with issues.

All I can say is that a fairly large number of the Staff here use Onkyo AVR/SSP's. This includes Sonnie who is the Owner of HTS and many other of us. All the while, we receive no financial considerations, Onkyo is not one of our Sponsors, and unlike almost every other AV Forum, we do not even have a Storefront. In addition, I really have not come across many people who have had issues with their Onkyos in the time I have been Moderating here. Granted, if you spent all your time at AVSForum, it would be hard not to think that every Onkyo is a ticking time bomb. A small, but very loud cadre of Members there seem to dedicate their lives to bashing Onkyo at every possible opportunity.
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, its comments like this:
> that have wrongfully caused fear mongering among people who dont know any better.
> 
> Onkyo makes a great product, my 805 is still running perfectly and if I had gone by all the chatter over at AVS about the 805 bursting into flames I would have missed out on one of the best receivers ever made. Not one person has ever proven that that ever happened.


Also agreed, it was a lot more than chatter Tony, I bought a small fire extinguisher and integrated it into my rig, I immediately noticed increased dynamics, rhythm and tonal balance I had not heard before! Flame on...


----------



## tonyvdb

Timoteo said:


> I'm glad that you 2 Onkyo owners have products that have lasted the test of time.


There is alot more then 2 of us who have had good to say about Onkyo


> However that is not to say that they have had a previous track record of products breaking down, overheating etc.


I think your forgetting that most if not all of the "overheating issues" were user installation error. You dont stick a receiver inside a rack like Onkyo that actually lives up to its specifications far better than most receiver manufacturers. Every Onkyo that has been bench tested has done very well. Your going to get heat when you stick a larger than average power supply in them.


> Yes, EVERY company has an issue here & there but it's a fact that for a while Onkyo had an unusually large count of these problems. Have they been resolved? I hope so!!....But the previous mention of a brand new AVR breaking upon initial setup indicates that they may still have these problems. Hopefully it's just one of those isolated incidences. But to say that Onkyo didn't have that track record just because your personal experience has been otherwise doesn't hold water.


I know of many other companies doing recalls or having issues, At least Onkyo has be forthright in getting the repairs done and admitting to an issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Yep. Just think about the Network Card issue in the Denon xx10 Series that has yet to be completely fixed. Marantz's 6000 Series a few Series back had a phenomenon known as the "pop of death" and more. I will say that Yamaha does seem to be exceptionally reliable. I just wish they would get rid of their proprietary YPAO and switch to Audyssey or Trinnov.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yamaha has issues with the HDMI handshake on many of there models, My friend has a 2700 and has resorted to component to his Sanyo Z2 because it wont work otherwise (its my old Z2) and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Wow. Truth be told, Yamaha and Sony are the only major AVR Companies whose wares I have never owned and therefore never really recommended to friends. In addition, during my couple of years selling HT Gear right after my undergrad, the store I worked at did not carry either brands. Around 10-12 Years ago it was the funky Remote Control that especially turned me off them and while I love Sony Video, I have never been a big fan of their AVR's.


----------



## RTS100x5

Jungle Jack said:


> . A small, but very loud cadre of Members there seem to dedicate their lives to bashing Onkyo at every possible opportunity.
> JJ


Thats quite a colorful characterization of loyal HTS members who prefer other brands to ONKYO....I base my preference to such other brands mainly due to the poor quality control associated with ONKYO for valid reason....As an installer I have stopped selling Onkyo because of too many failed or technical problematic issues.... By far the Pioneer and Denon units I have sold are having much more reliable service......To prove my point of not being an Onkyo "hater" I bought a TX-NR 901 from craigslist this weekend (for a very low price to be fair ) To insinuate that some of us are "loudly bashing" Onkyo for no good reason is just IM Distortion to put it in technical terms :foottap:


----------



## tonyvdb

RTS100x5 said:


> Thats quite a colorful characterization of loyal HTS members who prefer other brands to ONKYO


He as well as I were referring to AVS members not Shack members 
But you are one of only a very small handfull of Shack member who seem to think that all Onkyo is garbage and that goes against most of what members seem to think here about the brand. We have never said that the other brands are garbage but have put many many years of solid performance as our grounds for saying that the "Onkyo Bashing" is unwarranted. The facts speak louder than just words.


----------



## lcaillo

RTS100x5 said:


> Thats quite a colorful characterization of loyal HTS members who prefer other brands to ONKYO....I base my preference to such other brands mainly due to the poor quality control associated with ONKYO for valid reason....As an installer I have stopped selling Onkyo because of too many failed or technical problematic issues.... By far the Pioneer and Denon units I have sold are having much more reliable service......To prove my point of not being an Onkyo "hater" I bought a TX-NR 901 from craigslist this weekend (for a very low price to be fair ) To insinuate that some of us are "loudly bashing" Onkyo for no good reason is just IM Distortion to put it in technical terms :foottap:


Please read more carefully. He referred to members "there" as he was talking about another forum. Please do not create conflict where there is none. There are lots of varied opinions here at HTS and they are tolerated and encouraged as long as we are respectful to one another. 

The differences of opinion go right to the top of the forum, as I am one who has pointed out my experience with Onkyo as a servicer, dealer, and installer that is similar to yours. You don't see us bashing each other nor any particular brands about it, however.


----------



## lcaillo

tonyvdb said:


> He as well as I were referring to AVS members not Shack members
> But you are one of only a very small handfull of Shack member who seem to think that all Onkyo is garbage and that goes against most of what members seem to think here about the brand. We have never said that the other brands are garbage but have put many many years of solid performance as our grounds for saying that the "Onkyo Bashing" is unwarranted. The facts speak louder than just words.


I did not read where he referred to Onkyo as garbage, Tony. Please do not attribute things to others that they did not say. He said that he actually bought an Onkyo unit.


----------



## Jungle Jack

RTS100x5 said:


> Thats quite a colorful characterization of loyal HTS members who prefer other brands to ONKYO....I base my preference to such other brands mainly due to the poor quality control associated with ONKYO for valid reason....As an installer I have stopped selling Onkyo because of too many failed or technical problematic issues.... By far the Pioneer and Denon units I have sold are having much more reliable service......To prove my point of not being an Onkyo "hater" I bought a TX-NR 901 from craigslist this weekend (for a very low price to be fair ) To insinuate that some of us are "loudly bashing" Onkyo for no good reason is just IM Distortion to put it in technical terms :foottap:



Indeed I was referring to another Forum. Something which I believe I made quite clear. I am not sure why the need for Caps Lock in regards to Onkyo, but whatever is clever I suppose.

While it might be perceived otherwise, I am actually brand neutral. Just on another Thread, I posted that I currently own an Onkyo, Marantz, and Sherwood/Newcastle. That being said, going back to the x05 Series, there has been a very adversarial attitude towards Onkyo at AVS by some. This includes unsubstantiated reports of Onkyo AVR's catching fire and much more.


----------



## sherpa25

Wow, that was a long read.  First of all, hi to the community. I'm new to the forum and was researching on the 809, as I'm planning on having my brother get me one and take it home to Manila when he visits, but was worried about warranty issues should I receive an affected unit. I can have my brother test it for about a little more than a month in case there would be problems. I was planning on ordering from Amazon but read needspeed suggest OneCall may be the only one that has surely returned all recall units. Do you suggest other shops I would probably have a better chance with non-recalled units? 

Also, I checked AccessoriesforLess but it seems all their units are Refurbished, though only $50 cheaper than Amazon. Could they be a good option too?

Congrats to needspeed and ozar for getting your issues resolved.


----------



## ozar

sherpa25 said:


> I was planning on ordering from Amazon but read needspeed suggest OneCall may be the only one that has surely returned all recall units. Do you suggest other shops I would probably have a better chance with non-recalled units?
> 
> Also, I checked AccessoriesforLess but it seems all their units are Refurbished, though only $50 cheaper than Amazon. Could they be a good option too?
> 
> Congrats to needspeed and ozar for getting your issues resolved.


Hello and welcome to the forums! 

I've heard that some vendors have been significantly reducing prices on the 809 to make room for the new models that have been released. I'd definitely call various vendors and talk to a sales person rather than ordering at any price listed on their website. According to the sales team at OneCall, they have returned all their recalled units to Onkyo, so they should be one safe option you can try, and that is where my replacement came from. So far, it's still doing a great job. Hopefully, it will continue that way.

Best of luck with your own deal and whatever receiver you order.


----------



## sherpa25

ozar said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> I've heard that some vendors have been significantly reducing prices on the 809 to make room for the new models that have been released. I'd definitely call various vendors and talk to a sales person rather than ordering at any price listed on their website. According to the sales team at OneCall, they have returned all their recalled units to Onkyo, so they should be one safe option you can try, and that is where my replacement came from. So far, it's still doing a great job. Hopefully, it will continue that way.
> 
> Best of luck with your own deal and whatever receiver you order.


Thanks ozar. Can you suggest me some shops to consider (or PM is fine)? Like I mentioned, I'm from Manila and not familiar with all shops there, so I can find means to contact them...perhaps through my brother.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If your brother happens to have a Fry's in his area, on another Thread, a Member just picked up a TX-NR809 for $399 and the 709 was available for $250. The 809 was a Store Display, but the 709 is/was brand new. I doubt there will be anywhere selling them for cheaper and from an Authorized Dealer no less.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak

Jungle Jack said:


> the 709 was available for $250
> Cheers,
> JJ


Wow, I have never seen a 709 less than $700 in Canada. Next time I need a receiver I might be doing a border run


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am still in disbelief about the prices. A Member was debating whether to get the aforementioned Floor Model 809 for $50 more than a NIB 709. If there is a Fry's where I live, I am just going to buy one for general principal. Though I need another AVR like I need a hole in my head.
J


----------



## tonyvdb

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am still in disbelief about the prices. I am just going to buy one for general principal. Though I need another AVR like I need a hole in my head.
> J


I wish I was closer to the boarder as I would love to get an 809 to replace my 805, I would love to have the better video processing that the 809 offers. The funny thing is I could turn around and sell my 805 for more than what I would pay for the 809 LOL.


----------



## sherpa25

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If your brother happens to have a Fry's in his area, on another Thread, a Member just picked up a TX-NR809 for $399 and the 709 was available for $250. The 809 was a Store Display, but the 709 is/was brand new. I doubt there will be anywhere selling them for cheaper and from an Authorized Dealer no less.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks. I'll ask my brother to try visit Fry's nearby his place. Problem is, the only Fry's I remember when I visited him couple of years back was a grocery (in front of Bashas)  I'm sure though there should be one several miles down from where he lives in AZ.




phreak said:


> Wow, I have never seen a 709 less than $700 in Canada. Next time I need a receiver I might be doing a border run


Lucky you. I'd have to fly more than 13 hours to cross that border :rofl: More to that, the cheapest (imported and no international warranty) 709 we can get here is around $750. New w/ local Onkyo warranty, it would cost around a grand! :rant:


----------



## ALMFamily

OK, this is slightly off-topic so I do apologize, but what fees would you need to pay to come to the States, purchase it here, and take it back across the border?

Oh, and when phreak said he might do a border run, for a second I thought he meant Taco Bell.....


----------



## 95FLHTC

tonyvdb said:


> I wish I was closer to the boarder as I would love to get an 809 to replace my 805, I would love to have the better video processing that the 809 offers. The funny thing is I could turn around and sell my 805 for more than what I would pay for the 809 LOL.


I bought a new 809 in Oakville for $1128.00 (Tax included). Now I'm waiting for the unit to arrive. I was told it might take another week or 2 due to the recall. The dealer will verify the serial number on delivery and when I go to pick up the 809.


----------



## tonyvdb

ALMFamily said:


> OK, this is slightly off-topic so I do apologize, but what fees would you need to pay to come to the States, purchase it here, and take it back across the border?


Well you get $400 per day duty free. You would just pay GST tax at the boarder. If you go over your daily limit you pay fees of I believe $40 per the first $100 over and more after that. Brokerage fees for shipping are $50 for under $1000 and a percentage over that. It can get pricy in a hurry. 
Plus you need a passport to cross the boarder now and as I dont have one right now its about $100 for that.


----------



## Wazzul

The 709 was actually $350 new in box at Fry's but I think it was the last one besides floor models.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Wazzul said:


> The 709 was actually $350 new in box at Fry's but I think it was the last one besides floor models.


My bad about the price discrepancy as I did not reference your Thread before writing that post. I just remembered it was such a ludicrous price that I would buy one NIB or Open Box. Unfortunately, it seems all Fry's are West of the Mississippi, so I do not think a 709 or 809 is in my future. However, for you left coasters and so forth, go to your local Fry's at once!


----------



## Timoteo

Like I mentioned, if Onkyo has resolved the previous issues then that's great!!
Seems a fire has been lit under some here, wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers but I guess that's the nature of a lively forum! :clap:
Glad you all are enjoying your Onkyos...Maybe Onkyos are not for me but if their sales are as mentioned then they are obviously making people happy. I know Bose sells a lot of units too!!!... Haha Just tuggin at ya!! LOL
:neener: :yikes:

Question: Why should Yamaha get rid of their YPAO in exchange for Audyssey?

Just wondering if there is some large difference that I'm not aware of. I know Audyssey claims 32x resolution with their filters in newest version. But I've sat & listened my speakers in the same room & have ran Audyssey, YPAO, Trinnov & HK's EzEq (something like that). They all sounded great! I don't get the hype about auto calibrations to be honest. They offer a good starting point but all need tweaking after the fact to get their best. The YPAO in my RX-A2000 has a really great ParametricEQ for each individual channel including each of the 2 sub channels. Does Audyssey offer individual EQ settings for each channel?...Just wondering because I don't know.


----------



## needspeed52

I believe this post is about our new overseas friend from Manila getting a new 809, Sherpa I think OneCall.com is your best and safest bet at this time, I don't think it could be found any less anywhere, Frys I believe was a one shot deal. Have your brother email or call them and they will gladly give you the SN prior to shipping and he can verify at Onkyo USA if the SN is a recall, I highly doubt that OneCall has any defective stock left of 809's, they are moving fast to make room for new 2012 units, just get it, you will be happy.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

needspeed52 said:


> I believe this post is about our new overseas friend from Manila getting a new 809, Sherpa I think OneCall.com is your best and safest bet at this time, I don't think it could be found any less anywhere, Frys I believe was a one shot deal. Have your brother email or call them and they will gladly give you the SN prior to shipping and he can verify at Onkyo USA if the SN is a recall, I highly doubt that OneCall has any defective stock left of 809's, they are moving fast to make room for new 2012 units, just get it, you will be happy.
> Jeff


Amazon sent three recall units to me in three weeks, you have been warned!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Timoteo said:


> Like I mentioned, if Onkyo has resolved the previous issues then that's great!!
> Seems a fire has been lit under some here, wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers but I guess that's the nature of a lively forum! :clap:
> Glad you all are enjoying your Onkyos...Maybe Onkyos are not for me but if their sales are as mentioned then they are obviously making people happy. I know Bose sells a lot of units too!!!... Haha Just tuggin at ya!! LOL
> :neener: :yikes:
> 
> Question: Why should Yamaha get rid of their YPAO in exchange for Audyssey?
> 
> Just wondering if there is some large difference that I'm not aware of. I know Audyssey claims 32x resolution with their filters in newest version. But I've sat & listened my speakers in the same room & have ran Audyssey, YPAO, Trinnov & HK's EzEq (something like that). They all sounded great! I don't get the hype about auto calibrations to be honest. They offer a good starting point but all need tweaking after the fact to get their best. The YPAO in my RX-A2000 has a really great ParametricEQ for each individual channel including each of the 2 sub channels. Does Audyssey offer individual EQ settings for each channel?...Just wondering because I don't know.


Yamaha would abandon YPAO to use a RoomEQ which provides EQ that fully covers the LFE/Subwoofer. The Subwoofer is thought by many to be the transducer which most benefits from such things. Audyssey MultEQ XT even apportions more of the available Processing Power to the Subwoofer when all Speakers are set to Small.

As for the lively debate, almost all of it came from a misinterpretation from a Post I wrote. Otherwise, there has certainly been the frustration of Jeff hitting the trifecta of 809's that were all affected by the Recall and the delay from Onkyo in supplying Boxes (apparently ran out) and Shipping Labels. Certainly nothing wrong with lively debate as groupthink would make for a very uninspiring Forum...


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Yamaha would abandon YPAO to use a RoomEQ which provides EQ that fully covers the LFE/Subwoofer. The Subwoofer is thought by many to be the transducer which most benefits from such things. Audyssey MultEQ XT even apportions more of the available Processing Power to the Subwoofer when all Speakers are set to Small.
> 
> As for the lively debate, almost all of it came from a misinterpretation from a Post I wrote. Otherwise, there has certainly been the frustration of Jeff hitting the trifecta of 809's that were all affected by the Recall and the delay from Onkyo in supplying Boxes (apparently ran out) and Shipping Labels. Certainly nothing wrong with lively debate as groupthink would make for a very uninspiring Forum...


Jack the trifecta has paid off, I don't need the new box or the shipping label but it's nice to have. My frustration was with Amazon and not Onkyo, I received the resolution I sought and was treated with courtesy and respect once I got past the script readers, this reinforced my faith in Onkyo...one customer at a time. From my experience I hope to instill that faith in others and continue to recommend Onkyo products to friends and family that I have gotten into this wonderful and passionate affliction of ours. This forum has always been inspiring to me and without it I would have missed out on all the informative and lively communications that we all share. Thank you my friend.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

It seems it was me who somehow caused a pretty animated reply from a Member due to a misunderstanding. Somewhat ironic if you look at the first few of my Posts on this Thread when I do not think I could have been more negative towards Onkyo.


----------



## sherpa25

needspeed52 said:


> I believe this post is about our new overseas friend from Manila getting a new 809, Sherpa I think OneCalldtcom is your best and safest bet at this time, I don't think it could be found any less anywhere, Frys I believe was a one shot deal. Have your brother email or call them and they will gladly give you the SN prior to shipping and he can verify at Onkyo USA if the SN is a recall, I highly doubt that OneCall has any defective stock left of 809's, they are moving fast to make room for new 2012 units, just get it, you will be happy.
> Jeff


Thanks. I'll ask my brother to try contact them. 



needspeed52 said:


> Amazon sent three recall units to me in three weeks, you have been warned!!!!
> Jeff


What about getting online from Amazon, BUT through the 'new' button w/c shows different vendors including OneCall, would this be the same as getting from OneCall? Or better to go directly online to OneCall? 

Sorry if this is getting to be OT. I just wanted to have some continuity. Thanks.


----------



## needspeed52

sherpa25 said:


> Thanks. I'll ask my brother to try contact them.
> 
> 
> 
> What about getting online from Amazon, BUT through the 'new' button w/c shows different vendors including OneCall, would this be the same as getting from OneCall? Or better to go directly online to OneCall?
> 
> Sorry if this is getting to be OT. I just wanted to have some continuity. Thanks.


Sherpa, yes it would be the same as getting it from OneCall, Amazon is the largest US distributor dealer and many vendors sell through them, I would deal directly with OneCall though. their QC, return policy and customer service is exemplary. I've had many dealings with them without incident or problems, highly regarded. Good luck and welcome to the Shack.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> It seems it was me who somehow caused a pretty animated reply from a Member due to a misunderstanding. Somewhat ironic if you look at the first few of my Posts on this Thread when I do not think I could have been more negative towards Onkyo.


Jack, I don't think it was so much negativity but rather shock and disappointment, especially at the end of production run when these things are not supposed to happen.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

sherpa25 said:


> Thanks. I'll ask my brother to try contact them.
> 
> 
> 
> What about getting online from Amazon, BUT through the 'new' button w/c shows different vendors including OneCall, would this be the same as getting from OneCall? Or better to go directly online to OneCall?
> 
> Sorry if this is getting to be OT. I just wanted to have some continuity. Thanks.


No need to apologize, everyone here is more than willing to be of assistance.....


----------



## tasdisr

needspeed52 said:


> Sherpa, yes it would be the same as getting it from OneCall, Amazon is the largest US distributor dealer and many vendors sell through them, I would deal directly with OneCall though. their QC, return policy and customer service is exemplary. I've had many dealings with them without incident or problems, highly regarded. Good luck and welcome to the Shack.
> Jeff


I purchased my 809, which should be here tomorrow, from OneCall through Amazon's site because I had some points from my Amazon card to use. I did contact OneCall and was told by the rep that all of recalled s/n's had been sent back to Onkyo.
Looking forward to replacing my 805 with the 809!


----------



## sherpa25

tasdisr said:


> I purchased my 809, which should be here tomorrow, from OneCall through Amazon's site because I had some points from my Amazon card to use. I did contact OneCall and was told by the rep that all of recalled s/n's had been sent back to Onkyo.
> Looking forward to replacing my 805 with the 809!


Wow, cool! 

I also got similar confirmation from OneCall through email. I have it in my cart as well, but haven't sent it out yet as I recently have been thinking about getting the 3008 instead if I can find a good price. Unfortunately, the only 1 I found at $999 was just sold at AC4L  So I'm giving it a week more to find a good deal, then if none, I'll proceed w/ the 809 to give my bro enough time to try it out. Thanks again to all who helped here.

BTW, w/c ext. warranty would be better, the one from OnkyUSA or the one from OneCall, or are they just the same?


----------



## needspeed52

tasdisr said:


> I purchased my 809, which should be here tomorrow, from OneCall through Amazon's site because I had some points from my Amazon card to use. I did contact OneCall and was told by the rep that all of recalled s/n's had been sent back to Onkyo.
> Looking forward to replacing my 805 with the 809!


Congrats Tas, I think you will be very happy with your purchase, if you have no need for the 805 I will gladly take it off your hands, no problem.


----------



## Jungle Jack

sherpa25 said:


> Wow, cool!
> 
> I also got similar confirmation from OneCall through email. I have it in my cart as well, but haven't sent it out yet as I recently have been thinking about getting the 3008 instead if I can find a good price. Unfortunately, the only 1 I found at $999 was just sold at AC4L  So I'm giving it a week more to find a good deal, then if none, I'll proceed w/ the 809 to give my bro enough time to try it out. Thanks again to all who helped here.
> 
> BTW, w/c ext. warranty would be better, the one from OnkyUSA or the one from OneCall, or are they just the same?


The Extended Warranty from Onkyo is way better as it is pretty much identical to the Factory Warranty. For instance, should your AVR need to be replaced, Onkyo would send you the latest generation of the AVR Series you purchased whereas most 3rd Party Warranties give you a Check that almost always factors in depreciation.
There is also the issue of some 3rd Party Warranty Companies being difficult to deal with and some even go out of business.

Also, sometimes Shop Onkyo has 3008's for sale as well. The 3008 has a much stronger Amplifier Stage than the 809 and offers Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT. I love my 3008. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sherpa25

Jungle Jack said:


> The Extended Warranty from Onkyo is way better as it is pretty much identical to the Factory Warranty. For instance, should your AVR need to be replaced, Onkyo would send you the latest generation of the AVR Series you purchased whereas most 3rd Party Warranties give you a Check that almost always factors in depreciation.
> There is also the issue of some 3rd Party Warranty Companies being difficult to deal with and some even go out of business.
> 
> Also, sometimes Shop Onkyo has 3008's for sale as well. The 3008 has a much stronger Amplifier Stage than the 809 and offers Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT. I love my 3008.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Oh, that's right JJ, ShopOnkyo (not Onkyo USA, my mistake). So getting an Extended Warranty from ShopOnkyo would just require sending them the serial number, after purchase? Will this apply even to a used 3008, should I find one? Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack

sherpa25 said:


> Oh, that's right JJ, ShopOnkyo (not Onkyo USA, my mistake). So getting an Extended Warranty from ShopOnkyo would just require sending them the serial number, after purchase? Will this apply even to a used 3008, should I find one? Thanks.


I do not think it would apply to a used 3008 unless the previous owner was good with giving you his name as I do not believe the Warranty is transferable. I am pretty sure you can add the Extended Warranty anytime before the 2 Year Factory Warranty is in effect. (1 Year for Refurbished AVR's)


----------



## tasdisr

needspeed52 said:


> Congrats Tas, I think you will be very happy with your purchase, if you have no need for the 805 I will gladly take it off your hands, no problem.


Thanks, I was going to wait for the 818, but decided that for me the 809 would a good fit. Also, the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## needspeed52

tasdisr said:


> Thanks, I was going to wait for the 818, but decided that for me the 809 would a good fit. Also, the price was too good to pass up.


I hear you brother, many paid more. It would be a long while for the 818 to hit the 809's street price. Enjoy.


----------



## aswordnamedgram

it's been more than a month since i bought my Ht-s3400 and I have to say that is working flawlessly. It hasn't shown any of the problems listed on the recall and I'm very happy with my purchase. I'll recomend onkyo as a good and reliable brand, and I hope everyone has solved the issues with the bad receivers. :T


----------



## needspeed52

aswordnamedgram said:


> it's been more than a month since i bought my Ht-s3400 and I have to say that is working flawlessly. It hasn't shown any of the problems listed on the recall and I'm very happy with my purchase. I'll recomend onkyo as a good and reliable brand, and I hope everyone has solved the issues with the bad receivers. :T


Glad to hear all is well, enjoy....


----------



## DaPhault

FWIW UPS just dropped a 809 from Newegg. Good serial.

Sympathy for all those who had to deal with the recall.


----------



## needspeed52

DaPhault said:


> FWIW UPS just dropped a 809 from Newegg. Good serial.
> 
> Sympathy for all those who had to deal with the recall.


Da, good news my friend, I hope you got the sale price $650, I posted it last week. Enjoy.
Jeff


----------



## DaPhault

Well, dang. I guess I missed that. Paid 687 and since I had budgeted up to 1200 for a new receiver, I'm going to try to not fret over a 37 buck missed opportunity -- still think it's a deal.


----------



## needspeed52

DaPhault said:


> Well, dang. I guess I missed that. Paid 687 and since I had budgeted up to 1200 for a new receiver, I'm going to try to not fret over a 37 buck missed opportunity -- still think it's a deal.


I think it will be the best $687 spent for some time, I'm happy to hear that Newegg did remove all recall stock of X09 models. Welcome to the Shack.
Jeff


----------



## DaPhault

Thanks, Jeff. Just getting back into AV. For under seven bills, the 809 sure seems to be the best value of its peers in terms of specs and features. Was going to get the Pioneer Elite VSX-51/53, but then they introduced the new models with the new amp tech and no longer published the 20-20k power, just the 1k. Kind of felt like they were hiding something. :dontknow:

Excited for the rest of the gear to start showing up.


----------



## needspeed52

DaPhault said:


> Thanks, Jeff. Just getting back into AV. For under seven bills, the 809 sure seems to be the best value of its peers in terms of specs and features. Was going to get the Pioneer Elite VSX-51/53, but then they introduced the new models with the new amp tech and no longer published the 20-20k power, just the 1k. Kind of felt like they were hiding something. :dontknow:
> 
> Excited for the rest of the gear to start showing up.


You are welcome my friend, I don't know much about the new pioneer lineup but can attest to the Onkyo being a solid performer, I still have an eight year old 702 performing flawlessly. What else are you waiting for, let us know so we can share your enthusiasm, I get excited with new gear, so much so that I never stop trying to fit something new that I don't need into my budget, take care and enjoy.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## DaPhault

Okay, if you want to share my excitement... 

The hyper UPS man dropped off some more stuff today... two KEF Q700's, one KEF Q200c, one pair KEF Q100's, a Samsung BD-E6500, and an APC H15 power conditioner. I'm building my own sub from with some Seas units -- those are on order, but I already have the 500 watt plate amp I'll be using. Need to order the screws, grill cloth, veneer, etc for the sub. Also still need to order the all the parts for the new TV console and media shelves I'll be building. Oh... interconnects and speaker wire need to be ordered -- kind of important, no?


----------



## needspeed52

DaPhault said:


> Okay, if you want to share my excitement...
> 
> The hyper UPS man dropped off some more stuff today... two KEF Q700's, one KEF Q200c, one pair KEF Q100's, a Samsung BD-E6500, and an APC H15 power conditioner. I'm building my own sub from with some Seas units -- those are on order, but I already have the 500 watt plate amp I'll be using. Need to order the screws, grill cloth, veneer, etc for the sub. Also still need to order the all the parts for the new TV console and media shelves I'll be building. Oh... interconnects and speaker wire need to be ordered -- kind of important, no?


Looking good my man and will be sounding good as well. DIY saves a bunch, as far as cabling I would recommend Blue Jeans Cable and Monoprice preferrably BJC. Keep us informed.


----------



## 95FLHTC

tasdisr said:


> I purchased my 809, which should be here tomorrow, from OneCall through Amazon's site because I had some points from my Amazon card to use. I did contact OneCall and was told by the rep that all of recalled s/n's had been sent back to Onkyo.
> Looking forward to replacing my 805 with the 809!


I purchased my 809 almost 2 month ago and am still waiting for it. I was told by my dealer yesterday that the 809 has been discontinued and will now be replaced by the 819. 

Anyone else heard this ?


----------



## needspeed52

95FLHTC said:


> I purchased my 809 almost 2 month ago and am still waiting for it. I was told by my dealer yesterday that the 809 has been discontinued and will now be replaced by the 819.
> 
> Anyone else heard this ?


Dan, I know they are no longer in production and the 819 is available, where did you purchase it? Amazon has the 809 but the price is $999, there are some 809's available but the price has sky rocketed. I would wait and get the 819, right now Amazon has it @ $1099. What was your dealer's explanation for the delay in shipping?
Jeff


----------



## 95FLHTC

needspeed52 said:


> Dan, I know they are no longer in production and the 819 is available, where did you purchase it? Amazon has the 809 but the price is $999, there are some 809's available but the price has sky rocketed. I would wait and get the 819, right now Amazon has it @ $1099. What was your dealer's explanation for the delay in shipping?
> Jeff


I purchased the 809 in Oakville Ontario for about $1200 for the 809 with tax included. It was the best local deal I could find. I did not go thru Amazon or other internet dealer because I would not be able to explain the cost to my wife if the package arrived at my front door lddude:. 
I knew there would be a delay in shipping due to the recall and when I asked the dealer about the extra delay he appologized and explained that his staff had forgot to call me to advise that Onkyo was discontinuing the 809 and that it was being replaced with the 819. I should have the new unit with in the week.


----------



## needspeed52

95FLHTC said:


> I purchased the 809 in Oakville Ontario for about $1200 for the 809 with tax included. It was the best local deal I could find. I did not go thru Amazon or other internet dealer because I would not be able to explain the cost to my wife if the package arrived at my front door lddude:.
> I knew there would be a delay in shipping due to the recall and when I asked the dealer about the extra delay he appologized and explained that his staff had forgot to call me to advise that Onkyo was discontinuing the 809 and that it was being replaced with the 819. I should have the new unit with in the week.


Dan, the 809 is discontinued but there are some to be had from ID's, I don't understand why you would have to explain the cost no matter who delivered it, oh my mistake, I see it's not going to be delivered you will be picking it up correct? I saw a couple of ID sites selling the 809, two I think, for $999. The 818 is replacing the 809 and it is available for preorder at $1099, it also offers XT32 which is not available on the 809. $1200 is the MSRP, you are not getting any kind of deal and you have to wait but you will be moving up to XT32. I would seriously consider buying ID or asking your dealer for the inconvenience you have endured for a better price, I just can not pay retail, you never know until you ask. It should not take the 818 long to reach street prices $7-900, that would be easier to explain to SO than keeping $1200 a secret. Good luck my friend, I'm an old Dude myself, my wife tells me to go for it as long as there is compensation!
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Aaraneo

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If the Transistor Board did not have a significant chance for future failure, Onkyo would not have taken the extreme step of pulling all stock at their distribution outlets and the very high costs therein.
> J


Hi J,
I have recently bought one of the afected units (serial has the 1Y part). I found this thread while researching the noise coming from the front right speaker. I bought it in Argentina, the local representative is not even mentioned in Onkyo web site though he claims to be official. He has said he had no issues to date, was unaware of the recall but will send the unit to repair locally. 

I would like to know if you or anyone else here has details on what is being replaced. I have only one channel affected (FR) and would like to give them some heads up since they appear to not know what is the problem. 

Also for anyone interested I do have a workaround the hissing. Since it is high pitched and only in the front, biamping made it almost go away. Looks like the 6th and 7th amps are not affected and the lower frequencies are almost not affected. I am only sending the unit to repair because I am worried it may get worse later. Before biamping I could hear the hissing from all across the living room. After biamping I could only notice it by putting my ear right next to the speakers. 

Thanks in advance. This thread has been very helpful


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Sorry to read about this situation. The affected Part is a Transistor Board and swapping it out rectifies the issue from everything I have read. Was the AVR purchased in the US or Argentina?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Aaraneo

It was bought in Argentina. The local dealer states he is going to press for it to be properly repaired. I hope it does not turn into an endless tale. These things are incredibly expensive here. Between 3 and 4 times what they cost in the US.


----------



## needspeed52

Aaraneo said:


> It was bought in Argentina. The local dealer states he is going to press for it to be properly repaired. I hope it does not turn into an endless tale. These things are incredibly expensive here. Between 3 and 4 times what they cost in the US.


Andres, can you press your dealer for an exchange of the original receiver for another new one now that he is aware of the recall serial number units? You can then check the SN at the Onkyo site. The board involved will definitely fail and will affect more than one channel, the fix is a simple replacement here in the USA covered under Onkyo warranty, shipping to and from repair facility is also free if your dealer is an authorized Onkyo rep., turn around here has been fairly quick, I hope you have an authorized repair center there it will make things a lot smoother. I wish you well my friend and let us know of your progress. Take care.
Jeff


----------



## Aaraneo

needspeed52 said:


> Andres, can you press your dealer for an exchange of the original receiver for another new one now that he is aware of the recall serial number units? You can then check the SN at the Onkyo site. The board involved will definitely fail and will affect more than one channel, the fix is a simple replacement here in the USA covered under Onkyo warranty, shipping to and from repair facility is also free if your dealer is an authorized Onkyo rep., turn around here has been fairly quick, I hope you have an authorized repair center there it will make things a lot smoother. I wish you well my friend and let us know of your progress. Take care.
> Jeff


Hi, thanks for the advice and support. The dealer was really helpfully and pressed the distributor to get the unit repaired. He says all amplifier channels were replaced just in case. Turnaround was about a week. This type of service may be usual in other places but where I live it is not. If anyone is looking for a receiver or speakers in Argentina I highly recommend this guy. This site will not allow to post the link to the dealer but send me a direct message and I'll share the contacts. It is called hometheateraudiovideo.


----------



## needspeed52

Aaraneo said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice and support. The dealer was really helpfully and pressed the distributor to get the unit repaired. He says all amplifier channels were replaced just in case. Turnaround was about a week. This type of service may be usual in other places but where I live it is not. If anyone is looking for a receiver or speakers in Argentina I highly recommend this guy. This site will not allow to post the link to the dealer but send me a direct message and I'll share the contacts. It is called hometheateraudiovideo.


Andres, are you saying you got your receiver back and the problem resolved, if so I'm happy for you. Kudos to your dealer, he seems to have integrity and unusual customer service...well done.
Jeff


----------



## cuckooc

I just want to share my experience about this onkyo recall issuse.

I just bought a brand new Onkyo 609 in February and it was my first av receiver. I connected the Harman Kardon HKTS 30BQ to it with a gauge 14 all copper wire with bare wire connection. Everything worked fine and perfectly in the first few weeks. I was very happy with my first home theater experience. 

About a month later, I found that there was some static noise coming from my rear right speaker. The noise was not so loud, and I could only hear it when I payed attention to it. At first, the noise only last for about 3 to 4 mins and it would go off after the receiver had warmed up. So, I think it was normal. By that time, I also found that the receiver would turned off automatically right after I turned it on. Because I connected all the Home theater system to Monster HG850, all the power was controlled by the on/off of the TV set. So, I thought it was the malfunction of the HG850 and didn't really look into it. 

Several weeks later, it was April, I found that the noise became louder and was quite noticeable. Since my rear right speaker is only 5 feet away from my sitting location, the noise was always there and become so annoying. I think the noise might be the problem of the wire connection or the speaker itself. So, I swapped the rear left speaker with the rear right speaker, and I made sure the bare wire connection was perfect this time. Also, I tried another wall outlet without using the Monster HG850. However, I still found that the noise was coming from the rear right speaker. So, I thought it was the problem of the receiver, onkyo 609, and not the speaker, wire connection nor the power. 

The static noise issue became worse, two months after the purchase, and I couldn't returned it to the retail store that I purchased from. So, I was thinking to call the onkyo repair service. I looked online and got the information about the onkyo repair service and decided to take it to repair center after my vacation. By the mean time, the static noise issue was getting worse, it was like contagious and the center speaker had this static noise as well. 

In June, I googled the onkyo repair service and I found this onkyo recall thread in this forum. I enter the serial number of my receiver and found out my receiver was one of the affected unit. No wonder I had suffered this static noise issue for a long time. So, I filled in the information on the onkyo website on 6/11/12. After that, the website gave me a order number, so I can check the order status on their order status page. They did not send me any email confirmation, and that order number is all I have got. 

The order number showed that onkyo was shipping a 4 lb box to me. On 6/18/12, I received a box with some cushion packing, tape, bag, instruction and prepaid label of fedex. I put my receiver into the box according to their instruction and shipped it next day. 

I kept tracking the shipment and my receiver arrived their repair center on 6/22/12. 

After that, I had no idea how the repair was going, there was no email, no new information from the order 
status. 

On 7/11/12, it was about 3 weeks after the repair center received my unit, I called onkyo customer service and wanted to know my repair status. My phone call was transferred back and forth to different departments and waited on the phone for over an hour. Eventually, they hanged up my phone while I was still waiting on the line

On 7/12/12, I finally received my receiver. It was exactly the same box that was sent to me a month ago. and the repair plus shipment took exactly a whole month after I signed up the onkyo recall program. 

I inspected my receiver, the face panel is perfect, no scratch at all. But there was a little scratch on the back. The screws on both sides was originally black-painted, and now the paint was fell off a bit. Obviously, the screw-driver had scratched the screws. 

Then, I connected the receiver to the system and turned it on. I found that all my previous setting has gone. It has gone back to factory default setting. I have to set it up one by one again. The firmware now was 9/14/11 version, while it was november version before the repair. The Static noise issues was fixed and no more. 
Before the repair, my onkyo 609 max volume is 80, and now the max volume become 100. I thought it was the firmware issue, so I update the firmware to the latest version, but still the max volume is 100. 

That's my story and I hope it can help other people who need the information about the onkyo recall program.


----------



## Jungle Jack

cuckooc said:


> I just want to share my experience about this onkyo recall issuse.
> 
> I just bought a brand new Onkyo 609 in February and it was my first av receiver. I connected the Harman Kardon HKTS 30BQ to it with a gauge 14 all copper wire with bare wire connection. Everything worked fine and perfectly in the first few weeks. I was very happy with my first home theater experience.
> 
> About a month later, I found that there was some static noise coming from my rear right speaker. The noise was not so loud, and I could only hear it when I payed attention to it. At first, the noise only last for about 3 to 4 mins and it would go off after the receiver had warmed up. So, I think it was normal. By that time, I also found that the receiver would turned off automatically right after I turned it on. Because I connected all the Home theater system to Monster HG850, all the power was controlled by the on/off of the TV set. So, I thought it was the malfunction of the HG850 and didn't really look into it.
> 
> Several weeks later, it was April, I found that the noise became louder and was quite noticeable. Since my rear right speaker is only 5 feet away from my sitting location, the noise was always there and become so annoying. I think the noise might be the problem of the wire connection or the speaker itself. So, I swapped the rear left speaker with the rear right speaker, and I made sure the bare wire connection was perfect this time. Also, I tried another wall outlet without using the Monster HG850. However, I still found that the noise was coming from the rear right speaker. So, I thought it was the problem of the receiver, onkyo 609, and not the speaker, wire connection nor the power.
> 
> The static noise issue became worse, two months after the purchase, and I couldn't returned it to the retail store that I purchased from. So, I was thinking to call the onkyo repair service. I looked online and got the information about the onkyo repair service and decided to take it to repair center after my vacation. By the mean time, the static noise issue was getting worse, it was like contagious and the center speaker had this static noise as well.
> 
> In June, I googled the onkyo repair service and I found this onkyo recall thread in this forum. I enter the serial number of my receiver and found out my receiver was one of the affected unit. No wonder I had suffered this static noise issue for a long time. So, I filled in the information on the onkyo website on 6/11/12. After that, the website gave me a order number, so I can check the order status on their order status page. They did not send me any email confirmation, and that order number is all I have got.
> 
> The order number showed that onkyo was shipping a 4 lb box to me. On 6/18/12, I received a box with some cushion packing, tape, bag, instruction and prepaid label of fedex. I put my receiver into the box according to their instruction and shipped it next day.
> 
> I kept tracking the shipment and my receiver arrived their repair center on 6/22/12.
> 
> After that, I had no idea how the repair was going, there was no email, no new information from the order
> status.
> 
> On 7/11/12, it was about 3 weeks after the repair center received my unit, I called onkyo customer service and wanted to know my repair status. My phone call was transferred back and forth to different departments and waited on the phone for over an hour. Eventually, they hanged up my phone while I was still waiting on the line
> 
> On 7/12/12, I finally received my receiver. It was exactly the same box that was sent to me a month ago. and the repair plus shipment took exactly a whole month after I signed up the onkyo recall program.
> 
> I inspected my receiver, the face panel is perfect, no scratch at all. But there was a little scratch on the back. The screws on both sides was originally black-painted, and now the paint was fell off a bit. Obviously, the screw-driver had scratched the screws.
> 
> Then, I connected the receiver to the system and turned it on. I found that all my setting has gone. It has go back to factory default setting. I have to set it up one by one again. The firmware now was 9/14/11 version, while it was november version before the repair. The Static noise issues was fixed and no more.
> Before the repair, my onkyo 609 max volume is 80, and now the max volume become 100. I thought it was the firmware issue, so I update the firmware to the latest version, but still the max volume is 100.
> 
> That's my story and I hope it can help other people who need the information about the onkyo recall program.


Hello,
That is strange that the FW was not updated to the latest, but since FW can now be upgraded via Ethernet/WiFi now, it is not as big of an issue. In pre Networked AVR's, only Onkyo could update the FW unless you were quite adept with PC's. As for the Volume, most AVR's are set to Relative/THX where Volume is displayed in Decibels below Reference Level. As in -30.5db's being 30.5db's below the Reference Level (0db) and is also how Audyssey matches the Speaker Levels to this level.

As I have never used the Absolute Volume Level where it goes up to 100, I am not sure how this would have changed during repair. And after Downloading your Owners Manual, it actually is supposed to go up to 99 when set to Absolute. "■ Volume Display
`Absolute:
Displayed range is Min, 1 to 99, Max.
`Relative (THX):
Displayed range is –QdB, –81dB to +18dB.
With this setting, you can choose how the volume level is 
displayed.
The absolute value 82 is equivalent to the relative value 
0 dB."
It might have only gone up to 80 if high levels of Gain were applied to each channel thus lowering the Absolute Volume level from 99 to 80.

In the end, all that really matters is that the static is gone from your Speaker. I am guessing they replaced the entire Amplifier Stage and it would seem the main CPU. This would explain why it has an earlier FW. The fact that FW is updated via Ethernet would certainly explain why they did not upgrade it to the most current.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cuckooc

My Volume setting is always using Absolute setting before and after the repair. Before the repair, the volume will go up to 79 and then max. Volume 50 is my prefer listening level. 

After the repair, the volume will go up to 99 and then max. Now, I have to set it to 62 to 65 for my prefer listening level. Volume 50 is too low now. 

After the repair, I have noticed some other change. I connected 2 other devices to the receiver by component cable. And now the screen is off center, it is off by 1/2 inch now. Before the repair, the screen is almost perfectly center. 

I could fix the screen of one device by setting the source to "direct" in the setup menu, but not the other.


----------



## Jungle Jack

cuckooc said:


> My Volume setting is always using Absolute setting before and after the repair. Before the repair, the volume will go up to 79 and then max. Volume 50 is my prefer listening level.
> 
> After the repair, the volume will go up to 99 and then max. Now, I have to set it to 62 to 65 for my prefer listening level. Volume 50 is too low now.
> 
> After the repair, I have noticed some other change. I connected 2 other devices to the receiver by component cable. And now the screen is off center, it is off by 1/2 inch now. Before the repair, the screen is almost perfectly center.
> 
> I could fix the screen of one device by setting the source to "direct" in the setup menu, but not the other.


Hello,
I am not sure what to say. I quoted directly from the Owners Manual in terms of the Volume Scale. It clearly states it goes from 1-99 when set to Absolute. Regardless, you are honestly the only Member I am aware of that does not use the Relative/THX Volume Scale so I have not come across other 609 Owners discussing max volume using Absolute. Most AVR's only offer Relative/THX Volume and or it is the Default.

I am not sure what would cause the Picture to be off center when using Component after the repair. It seems this unit is cursed! It might be worth putting it on Craigslist and starting over as it is otherwise fully functional. Sorry you have had such a strange experience.
J


----------



## needspeed52

cuckooc said:


> My Volume setting is always using Absolute setting before and after the repair. Before the repair, the volume will go up to 79 and then max. Volume 50 is my prefer listening level.
> 
> After the repair, the volume will go up to 99 and then max. Now, I have to set it to 62 to 65 for my prefer listening level. Volume 50 is too low now.
> 
> After the repair, I have noticed some other change. I connected 2 other devices to the receiver by component cable. And now the screen is off center, it is off by 1/2 inch now. Before the repair, the screen is almost perfectly center.
> 
> I could fix the screen of one device by setting the source to "direct" in the setup menu, but not the other.


Hello,
If you go into the menu click on Miscellaneus, you will see an option for Volume Setup (6-1.) click on that and you will have the option to select Absolute or Relative (THX) volume display. If you choose Absolute which you obviously have + dB levels will be displayed, +82 is reference absolute equivalent to 0 dB relative. There is an option to set maximum volume level, obviously prior to your repair you must of had this set to 80 dB max, restricting the receiver to achieve higher volume levels, you can set this from 50-99, just select Off, this will allow the receiver to reach it's maximum volume, if you listen at 62-65 using Absolute your are are at -20 and -17 relative volume which is normal. +82dB is the Absolute equivalent to 0dB Relative volume. I would also suggest while you're in that setup menu (Volume Setup) that you adjust your Power on Volume to a low +dB level about +25dB Absolute. I see nothing wrong with using Absolute volume settings as long as you understand how they relate to THX reference levels, you can set these volume levels in this menu and switch between Absolute and relative on the top first option and it will display the differences, ie: if your Power on Volume is +25dB Absolute it will be -58dB Relative. Hope this helps.
What is your source that you are using with component video and how to do you have the audio connected?
Jeff


----------



## ozar

While this thread is back to the top once again, I just wanted to take a moment and report that the Onkyo replacement unit that was delivered to me for replacing the recalled unit that I reported earlier in this thread is still going strong and working perfectly.! :T

I hope all the rest of you are happy with any solutions that you opted for regarding your own recalled Onkyo products...


----------



## needspeed52

ozar said:


> While this thread is back to the top once again, I just wanted to take a moment and report that the Onkyo replacement unit that was delivered to me for replacing the recalled unit that I reported earlier in this thread is still going strong and working perfectly.! :T
> 
> I hope all the rest of you are happy with any solutions that you opted for regarding your own recalled Onkyo products...


Same here OZ, Onkyo USA replaced my recall 809 from Amazon and has been performing without fault since. Thinking about the 818 with XT32 but waiting to see the price drop to street value and read of any bugs with the new units. I do not want to go through the hoops again (4X) to finally get a non recall and working receiver.:rolleyesno:
Jeff


----------



## Onkyolover

I have the 809 what if I register it will they contact me or do I have to check my #

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## tonyvdb

You will most likely need to check the SN


----------



## needspeed52

Onkyolover said:


> I have the 809 what if I register it will they contact me or do I have to check my #
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


Go here and enter your serial number to check for recall.....click check serial number.

http://www.onkyousa.com/press_releases.cfm?id=253


----------



## Onkyolover

I guess my receiver does not need an update am happy

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## Onkyolover

thanks for your help guys.

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
It was the utter tale end of the x09 Production Run that fell under the Recall with November, December, and January 2012 being the units affected. This is a true aberration as the vast majority of AV Gear that is Recalled comes from the initial run. All the same, I am so glad to read yours was not affected. On the whole the x09's have been quite reliable with even less problems than the x08 Series and far less than the x07 Series. The x09 Series was the first major redesign since the x05 Series and Onkyo really worked hard to reduce heat while still offering excellent power for an AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## iove

Just wanted to share my experiences with the repair. The packing foam provided with the shipping box did not really fit my 809. Luckily, I still has the original carton with original styrofoam and I packed it in there. I sent it in a day before embarking on a 11-day trip. I was actually worried that it would appear at my door while I was away. That did not happen as the entire turn around time took approximately 3 weeks. 

Onkyo did not provide any updates whatsoever. I emailed but got no response. I had to call and be put on hold for 1/2 hour to get the tracking.

Overall, it was a positive experience. I wish they were able to provide real-time info on their website or even a courtesy tracking number via e-mail. I did open up the covers to peek at what they did. It looked like the transistors were replaced as the white heat transfer paste was obviously disturbed. I had no previous problems with the receiver and hopefully won't now that a potential problem has been eradicated.

The whole process took longer than the 5 day estimated repair time but I'm glad it is done and is doing what it does best...annoying my neighbors!


----------



## needspeed52

iove said:


> Just wanted to share my experiences with the repair. The packing foam provided with the shipping box did not really fit my 809. Luckily, I still has the original carton with original styrofoam and I packed it in there. I sent it in a day before embarking on a 11-day trip. I was actually worried that it would appear at my door while I was away. That did not happen as the entire turn around time took approximately 3 weeks.
> 
> Onkyo did not provide any updates whatsoever. I emailed but got no response. I had to call and be put on hold for 1/2 hour to get the tracking.
> 
> Overall, it was a positive experience. I wish they were able to provide real-time info on their website or even a courtesy tracking number via e-mail. I did open up the covers to peek at what they did. It looked like the transistors were replaced as the white heat transfer paste was obviously disturbed. I had no previous problems with the receiver and hopefully won't now that a potential problem has been eradicated.
> 
> The whole process took longer than the 5 day estimated repair time but I'm glad it is done and is doing what it does best...annoying my neighbors!


You may not of had any problems prior to shipping but believe me down the road you would, good to hear that you got the repair without incident.
Jeff


----------



## phycomp

DaPhault said:


> Okay, if you want to share my excitement...
> 
> The hyper UPS man dropped off some more stuff today... two KEF Q700's, one KEF Q200c, one pair KEF Q100's, a Samsung BD-E6500, and an APC H15 power conditioner. I'm building my own sub from with some Seas units -- those are on order, but I already have the 500 watt plate amp I'll be using. Need to order the screws, grill cloth, veneer, etc for the sub. Also still need to order the all the parts for the new TV console and media shelves I'll be building. Oh... interconnects and speaker wire need to be ordered -- kind of important, no?


How does the amp suit the KEF speakers? I have KEF Q100 speakers and find them a bit bright sounding with my Onkyo TXNR414 amp?


----------



## DaPhault

phycomp said:


> How does the amp suit the KEF speakers? I have KEF Q100 speakers and find them a bit bright sounding with my Onkyo TXNR414 amp?


I find they suit each other just fine; referring only to the Q700's, as I haven't listened to the Q100's on their own, only as fill. In the interest of full disclosure, please keep in mind, I'm not the kind of guy who's going to break out a chick-with-a-guitar CD and sit in the dark at an equidistant center seat and do any critical listening.


----------

